# 21 months to build my garage



## 47p2

Reading through the garage builds here I thought I would share my experiences with you guys. I started in June 2008 and finished in March 2010. Hope you enjoy the process.
I did as much as I could myself to keep the cost down so the only experts I employed were the block layers and the roughcaster.

This is the plot of land where the garage will be sited. I have already cut down the trees, all 10 of them. They were over 85 feet tall and it was not a pleasant or easy job cutting them down.




























This is the Plan of the garage floor. It will be almost 33.5 feet by 22 feet and will have a pit at one side









This is the Front Elevation. A double door to the left and a single to the right. The door clearance height is 7.8 feet







.

Let the work commence......

What a day....All the treee stumps have been removed and digging of the foundations has started. This was not without problems as one of the tracks came off the excavator and I had to call the company to find out how to release the tension to refit the track.....
All very easy if you are Charles Atlas, but we did get it back on after a bit of huffing and puffing.....










These pictures do not show the true size of the stumps as the largest is oner 4 foot tall







.

After 3 days work we now have the foundations dug out.
Because I wanted a pit in the garage the soil has had to be removed from all the right hand side because the tree rootes had broken up the earth making it impossible to remove just the pit area :duh:










Daughter stayed over last night and decided this morning that she wanted a go of the excavator


----------



## 47p2

Things are coming along nicely with the foundations in and below ground brickwork in progress at the moment.

This was meant to be the pit, but because it was below the water table level I have decided to abandon the idea. 10 tree stumps were removed from this area which meant disturbing the ground more than I had hoped, plus the pit was going here and I ended up with this massive hole so that I had a solid footing for the base.The yellow line is where the founds have still to be built up to bring them level with the ground at the front of the garage.









This is the overall size,. It looks small at the moment but once the ground has been backfilled and levelled it will start to take shape









Looking at the plans I have to now start thinking about doors. The single is about 2700mm wide and the double is about 5800 wide so no off the shelf doors for this project.

After a weekend of back filling the foundations I managed to get all the soil back into the base of the garage, quite amazing as I was sure that I have to hire a few skips. Now it looks like I may well be short of a few spadefulls....never a happy medium



















The Range Rover was first to try out the garage and it looks like I should have enough space to keep me happy. I have decided that the single door may be a bit of a tight squeeze for a MKX Jaguar so the post will have to be moved over by about 1 foot



















More work done this weekend and things are starting to take shape.

The blue plastic is floor level so there is a lot of back filling to do yet, and I thought there would be too much soil



















At the end of play today we at last are getting somewhere....

This is the height to the bottom of the roof trusses


















With one truss in place to use as a template for the builders everything is moving along.....including neighbours I never knew I had......

I received a call today from Building Control regarding the scaffolding being unsafe (someone complained) by email. I explained to the officer that the builders were on top of it on Saturday and it now has a truss tied to it and it looks safe enough to me.....(see picture below)
Next the door bell rang and it was someone complaining that their garden was flooded at the weekend......As if it was my fault....

How come when you contact each and every neighbour regarding planning permission for a garage, none of them complain......until the actual build work starts.......










At long last phase 1 is completed. 
Next is the roof trusses to fit and the roof to do, so if any of you have a head for heights and would like a week in Bonny Scotland send me a pm


----------



## 47p2

End of a tough week, and the garage has been a major problem. Because I am not allowed to work after 7.00pm week days, 1.00pm Saturday, not at all Sundays and what with the wet weather it has been slow progress.

Tuesday when the trusses collapsed I had to do something temporary and quickly to ensure they never got damaged. I pinned half in place with temporary bracing and hoped for the best that they would stay up until I had a chance to fix them properly. Not my cleverest idea as I have worried about it since. Thankfully everything stayed put and today I had the chance to set the trusses level and nail some permanent diagonals and laterals on, all before my 1.00pm deadline.
Once the diagonals and laterals are in place that is what holds it all together... I'm not looking forward to Monday as I should be at the stage of removing my clamps and all temporary bracing....fingers crossed.

My handywork, this is the almost finished side with most of the bracing complete









This is the damaged gable end, It's not as bad as it looks









Finally this is the rain running down the road last week









Busy day today and I now have my roof trusses up An early night for me tonight I think

Today at 7.00am I took the dog for a walk and it was beautiful sunshine, by 8.30 it was pouring down so I postponed starting until about 10.30ish. I finished bracing the first side and moved over to the second half. I have one more diagonal to fit and then I can remove the temporary bracing.......I hope. The clamps have been removed from the gable end and I just hope the wind stays away until I have the chance to fot the wall to top plate brackets




























Another tiring day working on the garage roof. I have managed to hammer in more than 700 nails and have about a third of my sarking board on. Each and every board has to be cut which seems to take up a lot of time, also the cuts on one row cannot be in the same place in the next row. The gaps are left in the sarking to allow the wood to expand and contract



















This is the rear of the garage roof, it doesn't look like I did very much but when you see the next picture it is actually more than this picture looks


















Front has been taken up a little more, but cannot go too far to the left to allow the brickie access to repair the mess I made to the gable end.









With the gable end rebuilt there's no stopping me now
I managed to buy a date brick yesterday so it is now official that the garage was built in 2008









At long last I have manages to nail all the sarking board to the trusses and started trimmimg the edges. I was hoping to have the felt on to make it waterproof but I ran out of time. It's not until you start a project as big as this that you realise just how much work is involved, especially when you are doing it all on your own......I'm ready for a sleep.



















This is the centre section. I can stand up in here with room to spare so I guess flooring will be going down and storage space created









This side area will also make good storage









I have now secured all the straps holding the roof to the walls, finished all the truss bracing, built up the top of the door posts ready for the door and am feeling confident enough to put a vehicle in the garage. :

The Range Rover looks rather lost in there all alone. The door will be a couple of inches lower than the wooden baton and the floor will be higher than it is at the moment


















The roughcast was completed on Saturday morning and now will have to weather a bit before painting









Cracked ribs and a knackered back has held things up a little but we are getting there slowly but surely.

I now have the slate almost completed, it should be finished early next week

The small door is fitted but I don't relish the thought of fitting the large door.









The bottom of the door is the height of the floor so a lot of hardcore will be required to bring up the levels.


----------



## twoscoops

That looks like a craicin build mate, very jealous!


----------



## 47p2

Set everything up ready to lift the curtain over the roller of the large door. It really is massive and we were not looking forward to the task in hand. With the scaffold at either side of the opening we placed the curtain on top of the scaffold and unrolled it, feeding it gently down the guides to rest on timbers at the bottom. Next task was to drill the roller and top of the curtain every 20cm and pop rivet the two together. After setting the motor limits and plugging in the controller it was test time. Everything is working very smooth. When my mate left I fitted the controller to the wall and fitted the infra red safety device and checked that it was working as it should. What a relief that part is over.
Tomorrow we will fit the box cover.



















The work goes on and today I have hired some new transport for my mate when he arrives tomorrow









I might however decide that he will be the machine man....depends how good he is









All this hardcore at my age is fair doing me in, I'm knackered..........

I managed to level the hardcore today and my 20 tonne load is a little short of what I needed. I dont think I will be ordering any more though as it will allow me to put an 8" concrete floor down.









For the very first time I can now get all 3 motors in the garage, but it was a little dark to get a decent picture.
With the 3 vehicles in I have loads of space to open doors without bumping anything, which was my main objective......I really am pleased










Having to work back from the existing drain so that I can find my levels. The run in the pipes are supposed to be minimum 1" in every 88" which means I should have around 1.5" for every 3 metre length. I have increased this run slightly just to make things easier at the garage end as I can sit my trap on top of the wall and secure it there

Looking at the first picture the run seems a lot more but I have discovered that the person who built the wall has built it running down to the left which makes the run look worse. I may try to lower this end a little more, but it all depends on where I can site the trap









Looking along the length of the pipe I don't think it is too far from being straight.









Finally the connection to the main drain. The pipe has to be laid in a bed of pea gravel









Last night I spoke with a neighbour who is an electrician. I have 3 phase coming into the house and only single phase 240 volts used. He is going to wire the garage to be 3 phase for a 4 post ramp which will save me buying a 240v motor for it.

Today I managed to get my drain pipe lower and I should get away with a single block on top of the existing wall to hide the pipe

In this picture I have placed a single course of block (red stars) and with a bed of mortar it will give me enough height to hide the pipe behind. I am unsure what to do with the top (yellow stars) but am thinking along the line of making a wooden cover, or possibly UPVC to go along here. I did think about a coping stone but as it will only be attached at one side it would not stay in place. The rone pipe instead of going straight down has to return round to the side of the garage to connect up to the drain. Ground level is the course of bricks below the red stars









The pipe to join the front and back rone should also be underground, but as the ground at this side of the garage drops away I have had to run a pipe along the wall....Hope building control are ok with it. I did call them out a couple of weeks ago and he seemed to agree it was all I could do.
Once the garage has been painted white the pipe will not be so obvious









This is looking towards the rear but to see this you really do need to stand extreemly close to the hedge









This is my design for the drains looking from the rear. This can only be seen if you are round the side of the garage and so should not normally be in view.









Getting on with the interior at the moment and have been busy fitting the electrical bits & bobs. They have still to be wired so I think that is what this week will consist of. The lights are up and the two that are lit (temporarly with an extention cable) in the picture below will be connected to the remote controller for the double door. This will be ample for getting in and out the garage when it is dark. The 4 over the single bay will be connected to one circuit and the other 4 will be split into two separate circuits. The sockets, 6 doubles in total are fitted to the four reinforcing posts around the garage another one will be mounted high up on the door centre post for the door controllers, with another below



















It's been a tough week, or maybe I'm getting too old for this building malarkey. I started off by wiring the lights, then moved on to wiring the sockets. Next was the distribution board (consumer unit 3 phase terminology). I wanted to keep the board away from the wall, what with 400 volts going through it I don't fancy any nasty surprises. I used two 3" x 2" timbers and screwed them to the wall, then a sheet of marine ply which I covered with a piece of UPVC rather than paint it and have fitted a 3 phase socket too. I must say I am pleased with the maintenance free results. The electrician should be along in the next week or so to connect to the mains










It was once these tasks were out of the way that the worst job ever I have done was tackled.....Painting concrete breeze block. I started with a brush which was extremely slow, then I tried a roller, but the paint was too thick to go into the small holes of the block. I read that you can use airless spray equipment, so out with an old Burgess spray gun, the paint was watered so much to go through the gun that I would have been better off spraying the walls with water. Back to plan A. the paint brush and after 52 litres of paint and 3 full days I have managed to get a single coat on all walls. The results are not bad but it really could do with a second coat, which will be for another time.










When I look at the pictures before with the grey walls and how dark it was I have to say that although it was hard going it was worth the effort


















The electrician came round today and I now have 3 phase electricity in the garage.


----------



## 47p2

Well things don't get much better than today....

The exterior of the garage is finally completed. I went to B&Q last night and bought special sealant for around the roofline and todays job was sealing everything in sight........

Still to do is the concrete floor and the wall for the rainwater pipe then start on the paving

Halle-bloody-lujah


















....and for the first time ever the sun shone inside the garage this afternoon, bit I was too late taking the picture









Another 16 tons (already had 20 tons) of type 1 (hardcore) was delivered this morning and hoody and I set about shifting it from the front where it was unloaded round to the garage.

There were a couple of reasons for the extra hardcore, firstly the hardcore that was put down has sunk a bit, which I expected it would and secondly I have decided to raise the level of the hardcore in the area of the big door because of the price of concrete. The plans say I have to have 150mm of concrete but the single bay requires 200mm for the ramp specifications.

I had originally left the whole floor area 200mm but working out the cost and by the time the concrete delivery guys ram it up my posterior by telling me "You've already had your quota, do you want us to keep going and pay cash for the 'extra' at a reduced price of course" I thought I would try and cut the cost by adding the extra type 1.

Now by the time I have paid for the type 1, and excavator & dumper to move it all I won't have saved very much, until I take into consideration the fact that I will not be paying the delivery guys for 'extras'

I worked all day moving hardcore around and levelling it off. The inside is a lot higher and therefore not so much concrete required

The outside has been raised at the right hand side to make it a little easier for access. This is a temporary measure until I decide what to do about the paving










I had to let the hardcore settle down so that sinkage problems did not arise at a later date.

I shifted 3 tonnes of sharp sand into the garage to act as a barrier for the DPC membrane, this should stop any sharp pieces of hardcore from damaging the membrane and allowing the dampness to get to the garage










Pushing on, I laid the DPC today and set the bays out. I'm going to start by laying the centre bay as it will allow us access from both ends. 
The full length timbers running back to front in the garage is the level guide and the rest are there to support them whilst the concrete is being poured and setting










Almost time to start pouring concrete

Today has been spent setting out the flexible board and rebar. The flexible board is almost like a compressed old fashioned carpet felt and it will allow for any expansion of the concrete slab without damage to the walls. The rebar mesh is sitting on pedestals at a predetermined height. The blue sleeves are to allow movement between the 3 bays. The dowel in the sleeve will be set into concrete in one bay and the sleeve set in the adjacent bay which will allow movement without causing cracks.

I will have the first batch of concrete delivered tomorrow morning, once that has cured I will then move to the next bay, then the last bay.










The first section is now in and smoothed out, I have to let it set now before I can try and get a reasonable finish on it










Smoothed out the best I can









I cleared up the aftermath ready for the next bay. One of the reasons I fitted the tie bars with sleeves was to make the removal of the timbers a simple task, I pulled out the tie rods and the timber came away much easier than I had expected. I will need to lay more DPC as some of it has punctures with us walking over it. The concrete slab is now covered and will stay like that for a few days until it cures. Once cured I will then slip the tie bars back into their sleeves










Today was spent getting the other two bays ready for the concrete. I decided to screw a small wooden fillets to the wall at concrete finish and this will let me get my levels. All the rebar is fitted but the far away bay has still to be tied together. The fibreboard is all in place underneath the fillets and when I remove the fillets once the concrete has set I can fill in the gap with the appropriate mastic.










The garage floor is now in but not without problems.

Yesterday the concrete truck arrived and we had 4.5 cube delivered for the left hand bay, unfortunately I had to go to Edinburgh with a regular client and by the time I got back the floor had set too hard to finish off. I tried using the float with some water but it was too late so I have put some polythene over it for a few days until it cures then after about 6 weeks I will hire a grinder to repair the damage.

Today I had almost 6 cube delivered for the final bay and although I was there all day working at it the surface is not as good as I would have wanted. I never had any fibres in the concrete yesterday or today and I do wonder of this is a factor in why the finish was not as good as the first bay.

The good news is the 'Easy Screed' machine I hired worked a treat taking the back ache out of levelling and compacting the concrete, I would highly recommend it to anyone who is doing a larger area. I know if I hadn't used the 'Easy Screed' I could never have managed to lay two bays in two days.

The damage to the bay that we did yesterday is surface only so although it is a pain in the butt, it's not really a big deal...

It is good to know that the garage is almost finished as the build started just over a year ago, I have a wall to build outside for the drain pipe and once that is done I can call Building Control and have them inspect it.










It wasn't all bad news this week. The garage is finished, yes it's truely finished. I handed the paperwork into the Building Control today so hopefully it will be inspected shortly and a Building Warrant given to me.

The floor didn't turn out quite as I would have liked, the heat of the past couple of weeks was drying it out too quick and I had to cover it with polythene before the top dried out completely. It isn't a major problem, but it does mean that I will have to hire a floor grinder to give it a smooth finish, so the snagging jobs are about to start although I don't expect there will be many.

The drain which I had to have above ground level needed a wall built and I tackled this on Tuesday and I finished it off on Thursday. I am pleased with the results as this is the first time I have tried any blockwork.
Today was spent fitting the alarm contacts and finalising the alarm settings so now we are all secure.

The cars can't go into the garage yet because the floor is a different level to the ground outside, so work on the exterior will start very soon

It's difficult to grasp the size of the garage from the pictures as it looks smaller than what it really is.









Plenty of storage space


















My first attempt at blockwork. I will eventually get around to roughcasting the wall and put some sort of coping on top


----------



## m4rkie23

That looks fantastic!!! I would LOVE the space to build something this size!!!!! Very jealous


----------



## Bratwurst

Wow - what a project - i love it !!!

Bloody nightmare having to do the vast majority of this on your own, but think how proud you'll be when it's all finished. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

WOW - what a garage and what a read through. Your patience, effort and perseverance have certainly payed dividends. A superb working space! :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

With a little bit of thought I managed to cut some timber and make temporary ramps so that I could get the cars in the garage. There is loads of space between the cars and at the rear so I won't need to worry about squeezing into a tight space

Before










After



























Those who have been reading from the beginning will remember that I was supposed to have a pit in the garage, sadly that plan never worked so plan B was brought into play which involved a 4 post ramp....

Well yesterday (Tuesday) was a bit of a disappointment as the ramp was supposed to be fitted. I received a phonecall on Monday evening to say the fitters were held up on another job but would be with me by lunch time. A call on Tuesday at 1:30pm to say they would be out in around an hour and at 4:30pm I called and asked what was happening only to be told they would be out on Wednesday.

They arrived this morning and surprise surprise, it was like something out of a comedy scene. To fill you in a bit on the story, the ramp had a few items missing when I bought it. I contacted the auction house who contacted the person who stripped it down but he claims everything was there. I contacted my local RAV supplier who sent a fitter out to take a note of what was missing and order the items from Italy. These have been in the country since February.

Back to today.....

First there was a clamp missing to hold the hydraulic piston in place, so I made one. Next there were meant to be two large metal pins which hold the pullies in place and take the weight of the ramp, they had the wrong pins claiming RAV must have made a mistake. The pins are both different sizes and they had the larger one in their store, so that was sorted. Plan 'B' was to go to an engineering shop and get them to make a pin so off went one of the fitters. The other went for his breakfast so hoody and I had a look at the pins that were sent. It turned out that with a slight modification it was a perfect fit and I called the fitter who went to the engineering shop to let him know. By this time it was almost 12:00 and not a lot had been done. They eventually sorted out the wiring, air lines cables etc. and connected the mains, pressed the button and up the lift went.

I had been recommended by the fitter in February to fit new safety valves (not the correct name) and their purpose is to lift the safety locks when letting the ramp down. All four new valves were fitted, connected up, button pressed..............and not one of them worked, which means getting another four from Italy which could take weeks as it is the holiday period. 
When the fitters left I decided to get to the bottom of the problem and stripped a new valve down, took the brass pin which has a seal on it from the old valve and place it in the new casing, and yes you guessed right it worked perfectly. I changed all the new pins for old ones and tried the ramp and it now works.

The engineers decided to leave the final adjustments until they came back with the new valves which means the ramp could not be used, so hoody and I made a few adjustments of the cables and safety lock ladders and put Olly on, pushed the button and up he went



















I still have to cut the roof space so that will be done soon. I have a jacking beam ordered and it should be with me on Friday all going well.....

Tried the cars on the ramp today, the V-Class is the heaviest at 2700kgs, and the ramp went up as far as I dare try without any problems. The S-Class comes in at 2400kgs and the Range Rover is a lightweight at 2100kgs





































Jacking beam arrived today. It is a second hand Majorlift 1.5 ton air operated job and as can be seen in the picture lifted the Range Rover no problem. The V-Class will be the test as it is the heaviest vehicle I have.



















A busy week in the garage sorting out the storage up above. 60sqm of pine tongue & grove has been used and a Ramsay Loft Ladder...All I need now are a couple of Saab 9000 CSE front seats :wicked:



















I made a wall from some of the timber to stop anyone falling over the edge









Plenty of spaces were left to allow access to the eaves area









On Sunday I started shoring up the roof of the garage so that I could make use of the roof space and get full use of the ramp.

The architect had sketched me some drawings of what I should be doing to ensure that the roof didn't land on my head when I removed the trusses. "It's dead easy" he said, "we do it all the time for loft conversions". Well that was ok for him, but I never fancied the idea of the roof or worse the garage collapsing about me.

On Sunday I made a start and bolted 7 of 6"x2" timbers and then screwed 3 of 8"x2"x132" timbers above the door. Monday I did the same at the other end of the trusses. Yesterday was spent bolting 6 of 6"x2"x149" timbers above the ramp and things were starting to take shape.

My mate arrived today to give me some moral support and assist with the removal of the trusses. What he didn't tell me until he was on top of the ramp at 6' above ground level was that he was scared of heights. Now when I heard this I was already worried about cutting the trusses and this piece of news just made me feel all the better. Thanks ya fud

After fitting a few more supports to the roof we were ready to cut the trusses out.......Talk about s*itting myself, my heart was pounding as I started to cut the first truss away, my mate was not his usual self, and even he admitted that it was a tense time. One at a time we cut the timbers and removed the 4 trusses that had to come out and when we looked up at what was once my roof space it looked like a vast cavern.

The good news is that the roof is still up although I will be concerned until we get our first gale to confirm everything is ok.

Tonight I stuck Range Rover on the ramp and raised it to check how the space around was and I can confirm that there is more than enough space for a LWB Range Rover. The Viano is the vehicle that might be just a shade too big. I will try it later this week.

Hard wired the ramp today and trimmed a few ends of timber.

Then I decided that the 1946 Humber Sports Bike could be on display 









I now need to paint the wall behind the bike


















The picture doesn't really show how much has been removed but I have raised the rafter height by over 1 metre









This was before









This is after and there is still plenty space above









I decided to try the other vehicles on the ramp today and check if I had made the correct calculations.

The S-Class is slightly longer than the Viano but because the height of the S-Class is lower I wasn't too concerned. It took a little rolling back and forward on the ramp to get the best position before lifting the car. I'm pleased to say the S-Class is a good fit length wise and more than enough space above.










The Viano was my biggest concern being almost as long as the S-Class but a lot taller. The slope of the roof was going to be the bugbear as it restricts the height and I had my doubts as to whether the Viano could be raised high enough to work under. With the front wheels at the far end of the ramp I slowly raised the ramp, stopping every few inches to check when I thought it was getting close to the roof. What a relief it was when I could eventually stand under the vehicle and still had space to raise it another 6 inches.










This is the space at the front









and the rear









Finally there is still another 6" or so that I could lift the Viano









So my hard work and calculations paid off. It would have been easier if I had stuck to the original plan and had a pit built, but that has another load of problems and I think I made the right choice.

The Rover came out today for the first time this year. The last time the engine was started was last September and on the first turn of the key she started.

A wash and up on the ramp for a quick look


















Underneath a 63 year old Rover



























The time has come to sort out the garage floor. Tomorrow I have a floor grinder coming to smooth out any rough bits before I use either an epoxy coating or hardener to prevent the dust.

Those who remember me laying the floor will recall that the centre section (1st to be done) turned out almost perfect, then the weather got warmer for the second section (below the ramp) and an ok but not great finish was achieved. The third section was a total waste of time as what was supposed to be a cool day turned out to be one of the warmest we had last year, therefore not good conditions for laying concrete. The surface dried out too quick and when I was able to lay polythene on top it marked the surface, so now this will have to be rectified.

The machine I am hiring is a 110v carborundum grinder. I did try to hire a diamond cutter but apparently there were none available. I haven't a clue what or how it will turn out, so fingers crossed that it all goes according to plan.

There's not really a great deal to see, that's why I never posted any pictures. It's a bit like watching paint drying really. 
Here are a few I've just taken










I knew the ramp would come in handy :wicked: 









This is the aggregate showing through.
I'm not sure but I think once it has all the dust washed off it will be quite dark









and outside is like this tonight :duh: 









I called a few companied who do concrete floors and was quoted £1500-£3000 for the work, depending on what was involved and I will hazard a guess it would be nearer £3k. 
Doing it myself for the cost of hiring the equipment and the 2 pack epoxy undercoat and top coats it will cost me less than £600, so quite a saving.

I've done all I'm going to do as far as grinding the floor is concerned. Edges and corners tidied up and the floor hosed down to remove the dust. Now I need to wait on it drying out and also for some slightly warmer weather before applying the epoxy coating










I've just been out to the garage this morning and the floor is drying out nicely. I really do fancy the clear coat finish if anyone can recommend the 'right' product

Here is the floor today


















The walls are looking much better now. They really need another coat of paint but that can wait until another day.

The floor is drying out nicely and should be ready for the sealer to go on by Thursday or Friday


















I've spent the last few days finishing off the garage, mostly giving the ramp a lick of paint to make it look a bit tidier.

The ramp has a plastic coating and with it lying outdoors for 10 months the water had got under the plastic where there were nicks in it. I tried to burn the plastic off using my high powered blow torch but it wouldn't look at it, so it was a case of remove as much damaged plastic and repaint.



















I suspect that the paint won't be as durable as the plastic, but at least I can freshen it up whenever I want



























The floor is now sealed and I shouldn't have any more dust problems


















More than enough space for 2 large vehicles side by side


















Now I'm off to tan that bottle of single malt

I finished painting the gable ends and sorting out the display of bikes. It's amazing just how much light it seems to create :whoop:

From this









to this









and this









to this









I finished painting the gable ends and sorting out the display of bikes. It's amazing just how much light it seems to create :whoop:

From this









to this









and this









to this


----------



## m4rkie23

lol, this just gets better and better!!!!!


----------



## 47p2

This is me up to date. I have decided that I have no desire to tackle laying 320 sqm of block paving and 100 sqm of Caithness stone so the experts will be arriving on Monday to start the job of sorting out the yard. 
The garage took 21 months from start to finish, I've never tackled anything like this before so it was a massive learning curve for me.

For anyone who starts a project like this, just remember that it will eventually be finished, there will be good days and plenty bad days, but when it's all finished you tend to forget the bad ones.


----------



## ads2k

Fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v

immense. thats truly fantastic.
not only is the garage amazing, but to do most of it yourself must be VERY rewarding


----------



## yetizone

I pop off to get a coffee and there's even more added to the write up - fantastic - the finishing touches look fabulous!


----------



## garysanderson

Stunning space you have there. Really enjoyed reading the detailed write-up. Well done as I'm sure you'll while away many hours in what is, a superb 'man-cave'


----------



## Fordy_ST500

that is an awesome garage..mind your head on those nails sticking through the wood in the roof though  unless you have sorted then since the previous picture 

amazing job!


----------



## spitfire

That's one of those projects we'd all love to undertake but never will. I'd hate to think of the cost of a project like that even if you did do a lot yourself. I like to think I'm pretty handy when it comes to brickwork but all the other trades involved would leave me wanting. So well done on a cracking project. Tilly will be happy in there.:thumb:


----------



## balz

loving this thread


----------



## FrazzleTC

Amazing work, and you've now got the most fantastic work space. I'm very impressed!


----------



## mdre83

Top class work! :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Glasgow Group Meet lol!!! Excellent build.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

one word... wow!!

very impressive and a hell of a lot of hard work!


----------



## bluepeter

great read


----------



## PIT

Very detailed work. I particularly liked the rebar sleeves. Its the little thinks that make the difference.


----------



## MattFletcher

I dont like you!!! I want that garage and whats in it, great work, need to get my own sorted i think


----------



## noop

Got to be one of the best garage builds I have seen. 

Looks good, functional like a proper garage should be and best of all you done the majority of the hard work. I would be proud of that! :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

Cant wait for opening day, that would be a great place for me to detail my car, shame your not closer.

Seriously though, that is the biggest and best private project I have ever seen for a garage, truly a work of art and showing your overall committment and capability, really well done, cant wait for the finishing touches on here.

Now, back to the opening day thing....:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Glad you're all enjoying the write-up. 
It's now a couple of months since the garage was finished and when I look back I have to read the thread where this was originally posted to remind me of all the tough times with cracked ribs and slipped discs. You need to be focused to take on a project of this scale, I never expected it to take so long to complete and had I known the time scale I possibly would never have started it.



spitfire said:


> That's one of those projects we'd all love to undertake but never will. I'd hate to think of the cost of a project like that even if you did do a lot yourself. I like to think I'm pretty handy when it comes to brickwork but all the other trades involved would leave me wanting. So well done on a cracking project. Tilly will be happy in there.:thumb:


I can honestly say I haven't a clue as to what it cost. I have every receipt in a box and some day when the depression kicks in I will add them all up.

Tilly is in the other garage, to which I have been doing a bit of tidying up and fitted a new door last week.

The door on the small garage was in need of renewal so I ordered one a couple of weeks ago. 
The door that was fitted I suspect was original to when the garage was built about 70 years ago as every nut and bolt was a whitworth size. The new door arrived in kit form which was like a giant meccano jigsaw set so I decided to make a start. It's really a two man job but I plodded away and finished at 12.30 the next morning.

Before









After


















Hopefully this will keep the garage warmer in the winter for Tilly


----------



## PaulN

Cracking work...... :thumb:

Really enjoyed the photos and effort gone in there. So how much of the work did you do yourself?

Even sorting that single electric garage door alone cant have been easy.... I fitted our electric doors with a mate. First one took 3 hours second took an hour!!! lol When i had the door replaced the other year the chap just walked around with the doors like they were light...

Cheers

PaulN

Ps more finished photos and driveway update please


----------



## 47p2

I did everything except the blockwork and roughcasting. A neighbour who is an electrician connected the meter but I did the rest of the electrical work myself.

The single garage door is 40mm thick and weighs a ton, I had the flu bug last week when I started it and should have called my mate for a hand, but I just plodded on until I was finished


----------



## JJ_

A radiator in a garage ! wow thats something I haven't seen before, electric heaters etc but never a radiator hehe ! Excellent.



47p2 said:


> Glad you're all enjoying the write-up.
> It's now a couple of months since the garage was finished and when I look back I have to read the thread where this was originally posted to remind me of all the tough times with cracked ribs and slipped discs. You need to be focused to take on a project of this scale, I never expected it to take so long to complete and had I known the time scale I possibly would never have started it.
> 
> I can honestly say I haven't a clue as to what it cost. I have every receipt in a box and some day when the depression kicks in I will add them all up.
> 
> Tilly is in the other garage, to which I have been doing a bit of tidying up and fitted a new door last week.
> 
> The door on the small garage was in need of renewal so I ordered one a couple of weeks ago.
> The door that was fitted I suspect was original to when the garage was built about 70 years ago as every nut and bolt was a whitworth size. The new door arrived in kit form which was like a giant meccano jigsaw set so I decided to make a start. It's really a two man job but I plodded away and finished at 12.30 the next morning.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will keep the garage warmer in the winter for Tilly


----------



## ianFRST

WOOOOOOOOOOW 

now thats a garge. well done mate, im gobsmacked :lol:

where did you get that door from on the old garage, id quite fancy one of them for mine?


----------



## backzilla

Love it.


----------



## 47p2

ianFRST said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> where did you get that door from on the old garage, id quite fancy one of them for mine?


It's a Hormann door and I bought it at Arridge Garage Doors


----------



## ianFRST

what were the time restrictions about? i take it something that the neighbours / council enforced??


----------



## DBSK

Wow, thats awesome.

One question - where is the bed going?


----------



## 47p2

ianFRST said:


> what were the time restrictions about? i take it something that the neighbours / council enforced??


The project came under the building regulations and therefore I was restricted to the times I could do any work.
Mon-Fri 08:00-19:00
Sat 08:00-13:00
No Sunday work

Now that I have the building warrant it doesn't come under such restrictions so I can hammer and make modifications any time I wish...It's called DIY....


----------



## 47p2

DBSK said:


> Wow, thats awesome.
> 
> One question - where is the bed going?


I've been told that I will be sleeping in there very soon


----------



## Ducky

Wow, that's one hell of an undertaking there fella! :thumb: finished result looks amazing and you must have saved a tonne of cash doing it yourself! Hats off to ya!


----------



## -tom-

thats what you call a garage :argie:


----------



## Epoch

My hat off to you that is a proper amount of space

love it

Hormann are cracking doors too


----------



## Deanoecosse

WOW, If Carlsberg did garages....
That must have been a great sense of achievement to stand and look at the garage all finished and say "I did that".
All it needs to finish it off is a beer fridge & plasma telly:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Here's a youtube movie I made last year​


----------



## StuaR32t

:doublesho

thats amazing. Hats Off,

i'm in the middle of waiting for my plans to go through for my garage. i was wanting to build it myself...then i was thinking maybe i'll leave it to the pros... now seeing this... mine will be a piece of cake compared to yours. no pitched roof or anything and half the size.:lol:


What would be your top 5 Tips??

Stu


----------



## Matt.

Wow, what a garage. I love write-ups like these. Fantastic


----------



## BioHzrd

Awesome garage & write up !


----------



## NCB

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

WOW - What a garage - what a write up! - truly amazing.


----------



## Pezza4u

Awesome garage mate, a credit to you and brilliant write up :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM

Amazing. Can you make me one. Theres enough room in there for a bar.....just an idea!!!!


----------



## 47p2

StuaR32t said:


> :doublesho
> 
> What would be your top 5 Tips??
> 
> Stu


Research, research, research, research, and do the best job you can


----------



## Mini 360

Stunning! Speachless!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Speechless, just awsome.


----------



## freezer1

Stunning garage and a top class write up.


----------



## StuaR32t

47p2 said:


> Research, research, research, research, and do the best job you can


Any web sites of valuable info that you used. been on the DIY one's and all that but need more on buiding teqniques and bricklaying.

Sorry to be a pest.

p.s. i hope we're all gonna get some nice threads of under body details with the use of that lift:buffer:

Cheers

Stu


----------



## wallzyuk

Amazing mate, great work. Need to get a concrete grinder to my floor and get a nice smooth finish, was it easy to use? and does it get right into the corners of the garage?


----------



## 47p2

I can't believe this thread has had 2230 hits in less than 24 hours!!!!! I sure hope you have all enjoyed reading it.

Stu, I never did the bricklaying (blockwork) on my garage. I decided that as I had never done that sort of thing before and it is one of the most important parts of the structure I should leave it to the experts. There was more than 1800 concrete blocks used in the build of my garage, it would have taken me 5 years to lay them. Some jobs are best left to those who know how.
No particular website, the net is full of info, just check plenty as you will find some of the info a load of bairy hollocks.

Another tip is if you are planning hiring tools, look at the cost then check how much it would cost to buy.
Rather than hire a cement mixer, whacker plate and concrete breaker I bought them. The cost was far less over a period of time than if I had hired.



The floor grinder wont go right into corners or edges, but will get to within 3 or 4 inches, you then use a hand grinder to get right into them. It's not a difficult job to grind the floor, but back breaking work as you have to keep sweeping up the dust that you are removing. It took me 3 or 4 days from start to finish


----------



## WHIZZER

Cracking build


----------



## athol

Simply Awesome !!!!


----------



## srmtor

That is one awesome garage, and I think every mans dream!lol I bet seeing it now makes all those 21months of hard slog worth it.... well done!


----------



## 47p2

srmtor said:


> I bet seeing it now makes all those 21months of hard slog worth it.... well done!


Looking back now I am glad I did it myself. Keeping my spirits up when things were not going to plan was tough, having to deal with hire companies for the likes of scaffold was a nightmare even though the boss is a very good friend, the red tape was horrendous for someone in my position, the treatment and service was atrocious.

Some suppliers would go out of there way to help, giving information and advice, but these were few and far between the bad ones. 
The building trade is a bit like the Masonic Lodge, unless you are a member there is no access to info, no way of finding out what you need to know and nobody willing to freely give you the required details.

Tradesmen who I asked for prices on certain parts of the build just rip the p*ss out of it. I had no intentions of pouring the concrete floor myself, but after getting quotes I decided that there was no way I was paying 3.5 times the price of buying the concrete just for them to pour and level it.

Would I do it again........ I don't think so, this was my one and only build


----------



## StuaR32t

47p2 said:


> I can't believe this thread has had 2230 hits in less than 24 hours!!!!! I sure hope you have all enjoyed reading it.
> 
> Stu, I never did the bricklaying (blockwork) on my garage. I decided that as I had never done that sort of thing before and it is one of the most important parts of the structure I should leave it to the experts. There was more than 1800 concrete blocks used in the build of my garage, it would have taken me 5 years to lay them. Some jobs are best left to those who know how.
> No particular website, the net is full of info, just check plenty as you will find some of the info a load of bairy hollocks.
> 
> Another tip is if you are planning hiring tools, look at the cost then check how much it would cost to buy.
> Rather than hire a cement mixer, whacker plate and concrete breaker I bought them. The cost was far less over a period of time than if I had hired.
> 
> The floor grinder wont go right into corners or edges, but will get to within 3 or 4 inches, you then use a hand grinder to get right into them. It's not a difficult job to grind the floor, but back breaking work as you have to keep sweeping up the dust that you are removing. It took me 3 or 4 days from start to finish


Much appretiated mate.thanks for the reply.

And yes this thread is a good read:thumb:


----------



## RASCAL

what a build thread excellent work


----------



## Estoril-5

what a star!


----------



## Braz11

Simply amazing !


----------



## t_m_evans

Great Build - glad you can know enjoy all your hard work.


----------



## srmtor

47p2 said:


> Would I do it again........ I don't think so, this was my one and only build


You dont intend moving house anytime soon then...:lol:


----------



## 47p2

srmtor said:


> You dont intend moving house anytime soon then...:lol:


No chance


----------



## craig06typer

:thumb:Well done mate looks great


----------



## p3asa

Truly amazing piece of work there.
I was gripped the whole way through reading it.

Can the ramp go high enough for you to park a car underneath so in effect your garage can store 4 cars?


----------



## 47p2

p3asa said:


> Can the ramp go high enough for you to park a car underneath so in effect your garage can store 4 cars?


Yes it can. If I had 'normal' sized cars I reckon I could squeeze 8 in if I didn't have the ramp.

This is my wife's Polo estate which looks tiny in the space, it is approximately 14' x 6' including mirrors and on this basis I could easily get 7 Polos inside and close the doors and still have room to squeeze past them


----------



## chevetteboy

my look lovely, can i please ask were you brought the cones for the mesh in the concrete floor slabs ??



kevin


----------



## 47p2

chevetteboy said:


> can i please ask were you brought the cones for the mesh in the concrete floor slabs ??
> 
> 
> 
> kevin


They are called 'Grade Plate Spacers' and I bought mine from SIG Construction Accessories at Ibrox. There advice is second to none and were one of the most helpful companies I dealt with


----------



## RobF50

Excellent thread, really appreciate you taking the time to document and post


----------



## srmtor

47p2 said:


> No chance


Dont think I blame you either...:thumb:


----------



## ant_s

WOW!!! that is awesome! thats is definately the best garage build i have saw, specially to do it yourself! i was thinking the other day about my dream garage and that would have a lift in there and space for a car next to it but you have done one better and have space for 2! seriouly everything in there is perferction, do you work on cars for a living or just a hobby? if so that is one cool man-space lol


----------



## 47p2

I've spent the last couple of days working on the small garage. The flat roof was re-felted sometime before we moved into this property and so far has never leaked, but on closer inspection the felt was starting to lift and I think if I had left it another winter I could have a wet garage to contend with.

At my last house I re-covered the flat roof with plastic coated corrugated metal and in the 20 years I stayed there I never had a single problem so I decided this was the route I was going to take.

I've still got to fit the gutter, fit the flashing to the back of the garage and fit a couple of pieces of UPVC at the door.

Before









After


----------



## uruk hai

Not realy much to add to the other comments but the feeling of satisfaction you get from that must be amazing, oh for a garage like that


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

EXCELLENT BUILD , you must be knackered and very proud


----------



## dsms

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## IYRIX

This is soooo cool, when i move i so want a garage!


----------



## amiller

ruddy 'ell! Nice one! Dream garage. And you made it look easy!


----------



## J9NY X

absolute credit to you im jealous and fairplay for all the graft you put in its surely well worth it


----------



## CelicaTsport

great work. enjoyed reading this one.


----------



## Smudge

Awesome, awesome & awesome!!!!


----------



## Deniance

wow what a read, what a garge, and superb work, you must be absolutely loaded!!!! very jealous , can i be in youir will?


----------



## 47p2

Deniance said:


> ............you must be absolutely loaded!!!! very jealous , can i be in youir will?


Loaded with debt and I can leave every single penny of it to you in my will


----------



## srmtor

Have you finished the drive leading upto the garage?


----------



## dominic84

Superb :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

srmtor said:


> Have you finished the drive leading upto the garage?


It was to be started today, but has been put back until next Monday as sourcing the cells for the drainage is a problem


----------



## rallyman1978

one word = epic!

Hats of to you!


----------



## FocusBoyo

Exellent work,.. 
dont matter what ya doing if you have a proper setup the jobs take half the time & effort.....
and with a garage like that anything can be done,..
i may have missed it,not to be too cheeky..! whats the final bill for 1 of those,

:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

FocusBoyo said:


> i may have missed it,not to be too cheeky..! whats the final bill for 1 of those,
> 
> :thumb:


I've not counted it up. I might some day but for now it can wait


----------



## Buck

Excellent work - a credit to you ... can't wait to see it with the drive finished too!


----------



## JasonPD

What a truely amazing space, fantastic work and a really interesting read :thumb:


----------



## sjj84

What a fantastic garage, you must be really chuffed.


----------



## Franco50

Terrific garage and well done on all the hard work mate. :thumb: Best of all, a great write up with lots of pics, just what we all love!


----------



## 47p2

I managed to finish off the roof and door on the smaller garage today. 
Curiosity got the better of me and I decided to try and fit the Range Rover in. Before changing the door this would have been impossible as there was a wooden frame taking up about 5 inches of width, also the canopy door was too low when raised to allow me the height.

The Range Rover however is a big brute of a car so I was a little apprehensive as to whether it would fit or not. It seems I should'nt have worried too much as there was plenty of space to get the vehicle in. Next I might try the two Mercs....


----------



## BIG_G

My mate arrived today to give me some moral support and assist with the removal of the trusses. What he didn't tell me until he was on top of the ramp at 6' above ground level was that he was scared of heights. Now when I heard this I was already worried about cutting the trusses and this piece of news just made me feel all the better. Thanks ya fud

Then I decided that the 1946 Humber Sports Bike could be on display 









"Thanks ya fud" ...........Good old weeggie banter

Well done you.
I bet the pictures don't do the size of the garage justice and it's even more massive than it looks.
Just shows what someone can do as "DIY" and I bet you saved a few £££.
Again great read and thanks for sharing 
Whats the next big project:wave:


----------



## 47p2

BIG_G said:


> Good old weeggie banter
> 
> Well done you.
> I bet the pictures don't do the size of the garage justice and it's even more massive than it looks.
> Just shows what someone can do as "DIY" and I bet you saved a few £££.
> Again great read and thanks for sharing
> Whats the next big project:wave:


You can't beat good old weegie patter :lol: :lol: :lol:

The garage does look small in the pictures, it's the size of a house


----------



## 47p2

StuaR32t said:


> p.s. i hope we're all gonna get some nice threads of under body details with the use of that lift:buffer:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


This is as much detailing as I will be doing underneath

Not looking too bad for being 63 years old :wicked:




























This is the interior view


----------



## StuaR32t

Not looking too bad at all... my 6 year old golf looks alot worse...


----------



## J1ODY A

EPIC - good work & must be very satisfying to see it everyday :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

I've been underneath Tilly again and done a little more cleaning. I also decided to try and do something with the scruffy exhaust and was surprised to find that it's a stainless steel one that is fitted. Now stainless exhausts would not have been fitted back in 47 so it left me with a couple of choices, do I polish it up and make it look nice and shiny or do I give it a coat of paint. I decided to go down the route of painting it as it will blend in with the underside and as it can be seen when standing back from her I don't think bling shiny would be a good look

She is off the ramp now and I have given her a wash, the exhaust paint has still to dry, it should go to a matt finish.









I have also been giving the engine bay a bit of a tidy up.


----------



## GlynRS2

What a fantastic thread - the garage build thread to top them all :thumb:


----------



## vinesh

Very Nice!!!!

It's a size of a small bunglow!!

Question -

Did you put the plastic coated corrugated metal over the existing roof/felt?

I have a flat roof that needs re-felting. I like plastic coated corrugated metal but was not sure if my exisiting roof will require a higher pitch for the water to run.


----------



## 47p2

vinesh said:


> Very Nice!!!!
> 
> It's a size of a small bunglow!!
> 
> Question -
> 
> Did you put the plastic coated corrugated metal over the existing roof/felt?
> 
> I have a flat roof that needs re-felting. I like plastic coated corrugated metal but was not sure if my exisiting roof will require a higher pitch for the water to run.


Yes the metal went over the felt, I trimmed the edges first so that the facing panels fitted. The main reason for leaving the felt is that metal will sweat and causes water underneath, the felt acts as a barrier with the metal and timber roof.

If the pitch is enough to let the water shed as it is then you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## carrera2s

Just read thread start to finish! Fantastic take my hat off to you mate as i built one like that 10 years ago with freinds and took 4 months but i paid alot of people!:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

carrera2s said:


> ..............i built one like that 10 years ago with freinds and took 4 months but i paid alot of people!:thumb:


If I were to do it again I think I would have someone build it for me, that however is highly unlikely.


----------



## 47p2

I'm on the final stages of the garage thread and if anyone is interested I will post the events over the next few weeks.

I was originally going to pave the driveways and yard myself, but after building the garage and finding it took so long I have decided to leave this to the experts.

I have spent the past 2-3 months speaking with the professionals (and some 'so-called' professionals) trying to gauge exactly what my requirements were and getting quotes. The quotes were so varied in what the professionals would 'do for me' i.e. some wanted to leave the concrete in and save me money (not a clever idea), some didn't want to put drainage in (oops flooding), some tried to sell me cheap pavers or PIC (yuck), another tried to talk me into putting resin bonded whatever it was on top of the concrete (I want pavers) while others wanted to charge me almost twice as much as other quotes (aye right, here's the cheque book) and with all this information my head was buzzing.

I eventually opted for the very first company that came to see me (Marshals approved), the owner had the correct approach to drainage, removal of concrete and choices of materials and with a few changes to the original quote we decided that he was up to the job.

Today the digger and dumper arrived along with a couple of workmen so let the work commence.

This was the state of play this morning before the workmen arrived.




































Today has been spent removing some of the concrete, digging foundation trenches along with drainage channel and removing the steps at the french doors.









There is a total of 400 sqm to be done along with some new walls and some facing on the walls. 
All the areas where vehicles can access (310 sqm) will be done with Marshalls Tegula Drivesett and the path at the front of the house, round the side between the house and small garage and the raised area at the rear (90 sqm) will be done with Caithness Stone. All the walls will be faced with Tegula facing brick. Where the stairs have been removed from the french doors I will build a raised decking area....eventually.


----------



## P4ULT

love it


----------



## Sian

that is one cool ramp!


----------



## Silver R26

All credit to you, good job :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

I'm not sure if it was a good plan getting someone to do this work for me. I feel that because I am unable to get stuck in and get my hands dirty it is frustrating for me. I do however keep a close eye on what they are doing and find myself asking why they do things a certain way when it isn't the way I do it. The boss has been out every day checking to see that everything is on track, which he seems to think it is, but I just feel there has not been a lot happen over the last 4 days. Today was the biggest change in the project as we are having the walls built and the spoil has been removed from the site, so progress at last.

This was the end of today, 4 days work


















The top slab has now been removed which was a major undertaking.
This picture reminds me of the Russian picture of a door in the middle of a building with no access


----------



## P4ULT

ill tell you what i wouldnt worry too much that brickwork looks superb.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

now thats a garage :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

The walls are now comp;eted, I'll post a few more pictures when I have a moment to spare.

Thanks for the kind comments everyone


----------



## david_h

absolutely awesome thread. I can only dream of having the space to errect a garage of that size, let alone quality.

I'm saving for a pre-fab single to replace my ramshackled falling down pre-fab.

The driveway will make all the difference for sure.


----------



## 47p2

We had a change of machinery yesterday whilst I was out at work. So the big man size toys are away and we've got the kiddies Tonka Toys versions.









I wish I had this roller when backfilling the garage.
The plastic crates are for the drainage, 36 of them to be sunk into the ground.









Garden walling now completed.









At the far right of this picture there are steps being built.


















This is the wall that hides the drainage pipes.


----------



## Alan W

That certainly looks like a well considered and executed project with quality workmanship. :thumb:

Very nice! 

I think half the problem is sorting out contractors who will not cut corners and who are genuinely conscientious and take pride in their work.

Do you think they would be interested in a slightly less ambitious driveway and project?

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Hi Alan, I've sent you a pm, you are more than welcome to come and see the work if you wish, I'm also in the south side


----------



## chris'svr6

a round of applause from me, awesome work, hope the work on the drive and back do the garage justice.


----------



## sotonjames

WOW wish i had a house with a garage like that. looks bigger than the flat i live in now! lol


----------



## 47p2

I started removing the paint from the rhone pipes at the weekend, some clever clogs had painted them with masonry paint and the easiest way to get the mess off is using a needle scaler. Today I fitted a cill under the french doors, the blockwork has been done ready for the roughcasting on Wednesday or Thursday. More steps have been built and concrete removed from the patio area, then the type 1 laid, hopefully tomorrow the Caithness stone which arrived today will be started.










The excavation for the drainage has been started, from memory it is about 4.5m x 4m x 2m deep.


----------



## Alan W

Thanks for the update John! :thumb:

Keep them coming with plenty of photos. 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the update John! :thumb:
> 
> Keep them coming with plenty of photos.
> 
> Alan W


Here are the bits I didn't show you Alan...

The dog sleeps outside all the time, I have to bring him in when the workmen are here and he doesn't like it. He has been lying about in the muck and is in serious need of detailing (any offers?). There isn't any point in cleaning him until the work is finished so he will have to stay black.









More of the spoil from excavating the drainage hole.









Some of the 80sqm of Caithness stone









20 tonnes of hardcore in the driveway


----------



## famoussas

Fantastic build and at least you have the weather on your side for a bit now.


----------



## 47p2

Not a lot to report today as they were concentrating on getting more steps in place and excavating the hole for the drainage. which is now 5m x 4.5m x 2m deep


----------



## Bratwurst

Whats the plan with the drainage?

Big filtration pit/drain?


----------



## 47p2

The pit will contain cells which act as a tank to store the water, when it gets to a certain level it will slowly seep into the area where the trees are, keeping them watered and keeping the paving dry


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh aye, sorry, I forgot I saw them a page or two before...

I specified something very similar a few months ago for under a residential car-park. Stormcell it was called I think. There are a few similar things out there though.

Very impressed with your project by the way! It's excellent!


----------



## 47p2

wee_green_mini said:


> I specified something very similar a few months ago for under a residential car-park. Stormcell it was called I think. There are a few similar things out there though.


I think Stormcell is a similar product.

The cells for the drainage were fitted today. The water flows in at the top and out at the bottom....well that's the theory










Pea gravel was stuffed down the sides and on top to prevent anything piercing the plastic membrane. The forecast is for rain so the digger bucket has been placed on top of the cells to prevent them floating to the top if the rain is heavy.


----------



## Alan W

Thanks again for the updates John :thumb:

You're not doing things by halfs! :lol:

What was the reasoning behind the unusual, and no doubt expensive, drainage system?

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

The bottom corner of the garden originally had 10 trees to drink the water. The garage is now where the trees were and rather than the water going to the lowest point and undermining the garage foundations we are having the water diverted to a higher point in the garden where the trees & hedges should remove most of the water, anything that the trees don't remove should evaporate without flooding my neighbours.


----------



## Bero

Some Caithness stone will look great, it will feature in garden once I get a 'keeping' house; an Ex's parents built the only modern house in Caithness (other than a show house) solely from the stone; all the walls and roof slate......because the whole house was made of it, it looked a little dark for my taste, but nice all the same.....dread to think the cost!



47p2 said:


> the water diverted to a higher point in the garden


Is this just via capilary action? I assume it's not powered? Is the large cells/tank just a 'buffer tank' to slow down/pevent all the water being diverted up to the hedge during heavy/sustained rainfall?


----------



## 47p2

Bero said:


> Is this just via capilary action? I assume it's not powered? Is the large cells/tank just a 'buffer tank' to slow down/pevent all the water being diverted up to the hedge during heavy/sustained rainfall?


That's basically what it does. It stores water and prevents flooding during a downpour


----------



## Jon_T

Awesome write up mate and a really lovely space you have built. You must be very proud of it.

Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## 47p2

Drainage hole almost back filled and more of the old concrete removed.










Laying of the Caithness stone has at last been started. SWMBO commented last night that she wasn't keen on it when it was lying on the pallets, covered in quarry dust from when it had cut, but seeing it down and hosed off I must say that it looks a lot better than I was expecting. We were originally going to get Indian sandstone which was a light grey, but I'm glad that we managed to get the Caithness instead


----------



## Alan W

Thanks again for the updates John - the Caithness stone looks very nice! :thumb:

I'll be in touch next week.

Alan


----------



## p3asa

Fantastic thread. Really enjoying the updates, keep them coming.
Just curious, are they laying the stones on a wet mix?


----------



## 47p2

They call it a dry mix but it looks wet to me.

The stones on top of the wall are set on a wet mix


----------



## 47p2

*Last post of the week*

More Caithness laid today on the patio, the roughcaster arrived to patch up below the french doors where the steps were removed and also where I had fitted a new lintel and window on the small garage last year.

I did have concerns about the height of the decking as there were 9 steps removed from the wall, but now that the stone is down and levelled off I am pleased that it will be no more than 1 metre from the Caithness stone










The underground drainage is completed and the hole backfilled.

Monday there will be 40 tonnes of hardcore arriving and after levelling out the clay base, it will be spread to a depth of 200mm


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> I'll be in touch next week.
> 
> Alan


No problem Alan, just let me know when


----------



## Alan W

It's getting there and going to look great! 

What's going on top of the 40 tons of hardcore once compacted - some form of chips?

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

320 sqm of Marshals Tegula Drivesett


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> 320 sqm of Marshals Tegula Drivesett


320sqm! That's a lot of block paving! :lol:

Nice choice though and it's what we're thinking of also. :thumb:

Pennant Grey by any chance to match the Caithness stone?

Alan W


----------



## stuart1164

What a huge task and so well executed.

You have a massive tallent building that piece of usable art.

Such a perfectionist, I just love it.

Superb.

Stuart.


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> 320sqm! That's a lot of block paving! :lol:
> 
> Pennant Grey by any chance to match the Caithness stone?
> 
> Alan W


It is a lot of block, especially when there is also 80sqm of Caithness stone.

The colour was originally going to be Pennant Grey with Fairstone Indian pavers in grey and Fairstone walling also in grey. The thinking behind this was that the house colours are white & black, the garage is white with a slate roof and grey would blend in. I was then offered a deal on the Caithness which had been over-ordered on another job and would save me a considerable wad of cash, so I changed my colour scheme to suite the Caithness. I will be laying Tegula traditional which is the same colour as the walls that have been built. Between the wall and the block will be one course of Pennant Grey to break the colours.

My initial thought was to keep everything grey, but I feel I've made the right decision in opting for the multi-coloured traditional


----------



## Alan W

The new colour scheme definitely sounds nicer and will have more interest than the plain Pennant, all the more so because of the size of the area being paved.

The Caithness stone sounds like it was a bargain in more ways than one! 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

40 tonne of type 1 hardcore arrived yesterday and 20 tonnes of sand. So today was spent sorting out these two items and also starting to lay the aqua channels









We're still looking like a building site but should see a massive improvement over the next few days









The first set of steps have been completed but have still to be pointed with the same product as the Caithness stone is going to be grouted with









The Caithness stone along the rear of the house is also completed, and hopefullly tomorrow they will do the area at the rear of the small garage









At 4:00pm the Marshalls truck arrived with 25 pallets of paving block. Tomorrow there will be more workmen here and the paving block work will begin


----------



## raitkens83

Wow thats an amazing garage


----------



## raj1vad

a trully impressive build, i like the bikes held with rope, convienient, yet simple and effective.


how often do you detail in this bad-boy garage?


----------



## 47p2

raj1vad said:


> i like the bikes held with rope, convienient, yet simple and effective.


I wanted to keep it to hand rather than stick it into some corner where it only came out every 3 months. I had looked at various options and in the end I bought a couple of clothes drying pulleys and a piece of rope. Simple but effective.



raj1vad said:


> how often do you detail in this bad-boy garage?


Only when I have to :thumb:


----------



## AlanQS

Excellent read. A story I've been following all month and I take vicarious enjoyment from your developments. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article.:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

AlanQS said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article.:thumb:


Not as much as me Alan.

It really will be the end of an era, a task that started almost 2 years ago to the day when the first tree trunk was removed on 14th June 2008. A time to rejoice, but also a time of reflection (of a different kind) thinking about cracked ribs, slipped discs frozen fingers & feet, things that never went to plan and lots more. It has been a giant learning curve, some of the things took a lot of planning, thought, and worry, like working out how the roof trusses stay up and are strong enough to hold the roof up. I seemed to dwell on this subject rather a long time, but not to the extent that I did for the floor. It was possibly my biggest worry, the more I read, the more confusing it became. So many things could very easily go wrong which would mean removing well over 35 tonnes of concrete once it had set.

The paving has possibly been the most frustrating part of the whole project. This is the first time in my life that I have had workmen do work for me and because I am not getting stuck in I find myself watching them, keeping them right on what they should be doing etc. 
Maybe once this is finished I can slow down a little, do a spot of gardening or even sit out with a glass of Chainti on a warm summers evening......Well I'm entitled to day dream now and again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 47p2

No pictures today, the block paving is starting to go down, but as they have covered the laid block in loose block for a quick start tomorrow I decided not to take a picture. The main guy who is laying the block has been doing this sort of work for 35 years and when we discussed the pattern he agreed on what I had asked. It was a different story when he went to lay the block today, he said it is the most difficult pattern he has ever tried and wishes he had never agreed to it  His assistant who has been laying block for 7 years is as keen as mustard and likes the pattern so much that he wants to lay it in his own driveway.

The aqua channel in front of the garage was also laid today and the area in front was scraped away ready for the next 20 tonnes of hardcore which arrived today.

I hope to have more pictures tomorrow


----------



## PremierDetail

47p2 said:


> No pictures today, the block paving is starting to go down, but as they have covered the laid block in loose block for a quick start tomorrow I decided not to take a picture. The main guy who is laying the block has been doing this sort of work for 35 years and when we discussed the pattern he agreed on what I had asked. It was a different story when he went to lay the block today, he said it is the most difficult pattern he has ever tried and wishes he had never agreed to it  His assistant who has been laying block for 7 years is as keen as mustard and likes the pattern so much that he wants to lay it in his own driveway.
> 
> The aqua channel in front of the garage was also laid today and the area in front was scraped away ready for the next 20 tonnes of hardcore which arrived today.
> 
> I hope to have more pictures tomorrow


 I can not wait:thumb: Awesome work man, truly awesome.


----------



## 47p2

12" of type 1 was put in over the drainage tank and compacted down, 8" over the rest of the yard so things shouldn't move once we start using the driveway. On Tuesday the supervisor asked me what pattern I wanted for the blockwork, he suggested they lay the jumper blocks (the largest ones) randomly (easier for them) but I had other ideas because of the size of the area. I showed them what I wanted and they were horrified as they had never seen on done that pattern before and it took them a while to get into the swing of it.

Blockwork was started yesterday and things are starting to come together, all aqua in the rear yard are laid.
The lines have still to be tightened up and tomorrow the sand will go down on the first blocked area and it will be completed


----------



## JCW85

OMG - I've just spent the best part of an hour reading the whole storey  and watching the film, so much so I had to log back in to DW, lol. All I can is stunning (I'm dead envious). Thanks for taking the time to post it I'm sure it will be a useful reference post to others.

Chris


----------



## 47p2

Glad you enjoyed it Chris. It will make a great reference thread if anyone is brave enough to go down this route. 

As for me......never again


----------



## 47p2

Things are starting to take shape now. More Caithness went down on the patio area, the first lot of block has been whacked and sanded, aqua channel cover bolted on and another 20 tonnes of hardcore put down at the other end of the garage.


----------



## UBRWGN

Epic thread/build. :thumb:

Your must be ver happy and relieved. Now all you need is a lovely BBQ to spend as much time outside as possible. :wave:


----------



## Alan W

Great progress today since we saw it last night John. :thumb: It's looking superb and with each passing day it can only get better. 

I see your dog is still lying crashed out - at least he's got taste and it's on some nice Caithness stone! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Great progress today since we saw it last night John. :thumb: It's looking superb and with each passing day it can only get better.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan. :thumb:
Amazing what a little sand and a tidy up can achieve. I came in from work and when I saw the results of what they had done today I actually had a grin on my face for the first time since the job started. It's also the first time that we have seen the wall against the block and I am pleased with the results.



Alan W said:


> I see your dog is still lying crashed out - at least he's got taste and it's on some nice Caithness stone! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


These Japanese Akitas have bloody expensive taste


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Thanks Alan. :thumb:
> Amazing what a little sand and a tidy up can achieve. I came in from work and when I saw the results of what they had done today I actually had a *grin on my face for the first time* since the job started.


I thought that might be the case, hence my comment above. 

Enjoy the weekend!

Alan W


----------



## p3asa

Your thread is one I look forward to every day. Its awesome.
Can't really see from the pictures but it looks like the stairs lead up to the hedge!!! Surely not?!?


----------



## 47p2

The stairs aren't finished yet, there will be a platform area of Caithness Stone at the top once completed.

Where abouts in Eaglesham are you? I was born in Brownmuir Avenue many years ago


----------



## ChrisJD

What an excellent thread. Well done on a great write-up.

The garage looks like it was a lot of work and hard effort, but well worth it, looks amazing.

Loving the old Rover too:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## p3asa

Ah fair enough. It just looks like from the pics that the top step is right on the hedge but I take it there is enough room for a platform.

Where is Brownmuir? I'm just down from the shops. Did you move far away?


----------



## 47p2

p3asa said:


> Where is Brownmuir?


Up at the Hill Drive area.



p3asa said:


> but I take it there is enough room for a platform.


This should clear things up for you
















[/QUOTE]



p3asa said:


> Did you move far away?


I was 9 months old when I moved from Brownmuir Avenue to Park Crescent next to the playing fields, stayed there until I was 20 when I flew the nest.

If you're in the Mactaggart houses I can remember when there were fields there and no houses. That wasn't yesterday :lol:


----------



## Alan W

I see 'dog' hasn't moved overnight! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## vibra

Nice work.


----------



## p3asa

Yeah that clears the stairs up :thumb:

Yes it is the "Mac Mic" houses we are in. You must be going back a bit as I think they have been up for a good few years :lol:

I'm never up at the Brownmuir Road end. Furthest I went up that way was to the primary school for the kids.

Google street map have been out and about up here :lol:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...d=LoGMhG4tavlw3K14RbIxJw&cbp=12,138.74,,0,1.6


----------



## 47p2

The Mactaggart houses must be built about 40/45 years ago


Eaglesham Primary was a great school

The primary 3 teacher Miss McConnachie taught my father, and then all my sisters and brother. Mrs Hislop from primary 5 would show us her holiday films of exotic places she had visited, she stayed next to the Bluebell Woods on Holehouse Road. Miss Lyon of primary 6 and 7 was one of the best teachers I ever had, she stayed on a farm at the corner of Waterfoot Row, Waterfoot. The farm was sold last year as the family are too old to keep it running and Miss Lyon is still around although I do believe she has memory loss now.


Alan, I think the dog's found a spot that gives him the best advantage if a fox comes into the garden be it from the rear, far side or between the house and small garage. His motto is "I take no prisoners"


Had a bit of a surprise this morning when I came back from walking the dog. 3 workmen were waiting to get in to do a half day shift which I never knew about, so possibly the front of the garage area will be almost completed today.


----------



## 47p2

*Saturday Extra*

I had a bit of a surprise this morning when I returned from walking the dog, three workmen were waiting to get in to do a half day Saturday shift which I never knew about.

They finished off the area in front of the garage, I would think by Monday they should almost be at the corner of the house.


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> I see 'dog' hasn't moved overnight! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


He's still there Alan.









A shot in the dark


----------



## ianrobbo1

just finished reading through your thread, only one word to say, thanks!!:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> He's still there Alan.


King of the castle! :lol:

Thanks John.

Alan W


----------



## wmb67

Thanks for sharing such a great project. 
I'm sure both you and your wife are happy to have the "finish line" in sight. Congratulations on such a high standard garage and patio. 
Have a nice summer... you've earned it.

wmb67


----------



## 47p2

*This was yesterday's progress which was posted on the new board and then vanished when DW reverted back to the old board*

The patio area is almost completed with just the pointing left to finish it off. The area in front of the garage blocked but still to get sanded and whacked and just to keep SWMBO happy her 'crop circle' is in.





































Today however not a lot happened as the rain stopped progress and the workmen all went home at 10.30


----------



## srmtor

The driveway and patio area look fantastic, really finishes the garage off nicely!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Fantastic work mate.
Looks stunning.

Robbie


----------



## KuKa

the place has come along way, im sure everyone is enjoying all the updates..... keep them coming!!!!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looks really good... what's happening with the garage entrances??


----------



## 47p2

Thanks guys, more pictures tonight when the workmen have left. The garage entrances are being block paved as I type this so I should have a picture later today


----------



## craig79

An inspirational post mate, thanks for taking the time.
Will follow this to the end :thumb:
Craig.


----------



## 47p2

The trailer parking area is now completed and also the gap between the garage and the aqua channel.

The pictures weren't staged, he just can't make his mind up where he wants to lie down









The nice easy run into the garage should make parking a lot easier.

This was before


















and after....Oops he doesn't seem to be camera shy


----------



## Alan W

Thanks for the update and photos John. Looks superb now the rear is complete! 

Keep them coming as they head up the drive.

Alan W

P.S. Dog is a star!


----------



## 47p2

With a bit of luck we might be finished the block to the rear garden by tomorrow. Today one of the chaps never managed into his work so with a man down the rest of the lads got stuck in and started working out towards the pavement up the big driveway. There is a bit of pipework to be done at the other side of the gate and another aqua channel to be installed.

I do have a couple of before pictures but I won't post them just yet until the drive is completed :wall:


----------



## Alan W

Great to see them moving up the side drive John! Another weeks work maybe?

Where's 'dog'? Is he ill? I don't see him in any of today's photos! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Where's 'dog'? Is he ill? I don't see him in any of today's photos! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


He didn't feel like posing for a photo today.....You know what it's like, the Japanese Akita can be stubborn


----------



## 47p2

Seems the dog is more popular than the project in hand so I went out and managed to snap a shot of him :thumb:


----------



## brinks

He stands! That is the coolest dog


----------



## JCW85

Almost there with the externals, so when are the invitations going out for the bbq and opening ceremoney, lol. Nice dog btw.

Chris


----------



## p3asa

JCW85 said:


> Almost there with the externals, so when are the invitations going out for the bbq and opening ceremoney, lol. Nice dog btw.
> 
> Chris


What a fantastic idea :lol: How many detailed cars could we get in that courtyard?!?! :buffer:


----------



## 47p2

Not sure the dog would allow you into HIS yard, his bite's worse than his bark :doublesho


----------



## 47p2

brinks said:


> He stands! That is the coolest dog


I thought all dogs could stand!!!!!


----------



## 47p2

Here are a few pictures I posted in the pet section of the forum, hope you enjoy them

8 weeks old


















Isle of Skye 2007









He hates swimming but loves paddling in the streams









He loves to lick out yoghurt pots and foil oven trays


----------



## JJ_

Thats really coming on, quite a grand entrance to the garage. 

Is that an Akita ? what age is he now?


----------



## 47p2

It is an Akita and he was 11 last month.


----------



## Guest

Looking really good, keep up the good work !!


----------



## JCW85

1, 2, 3 altogether now aaarrrrrggghhhh, at the pictures of the dog


----------



## 47p2

We're almost at the gate now but the drainage work stopped the block work going any further. At the other side of the gate the drainage and pipework is now completed, and tomorrow they will rip out the remainder of the concrete and put the hardcore down ready for block laying on Monday morning.


----------



## Alan W

Thanks for the update John and I'm glad to see dog making an appearance today. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Things were moving on at a faster pace today with the big driveway blocked out past the gates and the aqua channel fitted.
There is still enough space at the front to have an excavator, the forklift/dump truck and the roller inside the gates









The front path has been ripped in preperation for the kerbs to be laid









The side path has been ripped out and the drainage pipe fitted ready for the aqua channel to be installed in front of the small garage









The small driveway has started to be lifted. This has to have a new water pipe from the mains to the house fitted as the original lead pipe still feeds our taps.
It will be my job to fit this pipe once the guys have the channel dug out.
Speaking with a neighbour he told me that the council replaced all lead pipes 20 years ago for free, but as luck would have it the lazy sods that stayed in this house never had the work done.


----------



## Alan W

I've been sitting on this page waiting for your nightly update John! :lol:

They're certainly carcking on now and the end is in sight. There's still a lot to do if they're to finish on Friday though. Will that be 5 weeks by then?

Alan W

P.S. I've got 'Renew Mains Lead Piping' on my list as well!


----------



## bonkey

nice work mate


----------



## 47p2

Alan,
The lead pipe replacement shouldn't be a big job. From what I know there is a union at the toby which will disconnect and then reconnect to the plastic MDPE pipe, the biggest job is the digging of the trench, but with the machine here it will be an easy job.....I hope.

It would be nice to think they would be finished by Friday but I think it will be the middle of next week


----------



## 47p2

A busy day today. It started at 7:00 when I left the house to collect the Viano from it's temporary storage place at the airport and take it for an MOT, glad to say it passed. Then home to organise the lead pipe replacement, a hole was excavated at the toby on the pavement and a quick check of what was required. I went and spent some hard earned money buying a replacement pipe and connections.

When we moved into this house we contacted the local authority who told us we could get a 50% grant to replace the pipe. Next we called around a few plumbers for quotes, the pipe is 20 metres long and the quotes 5 years ago were £1500 less our 50% which meant we paid £750. Well being a tight Scottish git I decided to leave it until the path was getting repaved and part of the deal with the paving company was that they cut out a ditch for me to lay the pipe. Total cost of the new pipe and connections was just under £50. The job itself was simple enough and once the ditch was dug out it took about 20 minutes to connect the pipe at both ends. Job done and £700 in my pocket.

More progress on the big driveway, the kerbs are in and the edge where the tarmac meets the block laid, the block will be finished in this area tomorrow and I will be able to get my cars back in.










Not enough space for the machinery to sit in the big driveway so it is now at the other side.


----------



## ant_s

another update ive read and still think the same, wow, you really have done this nice, from the driveway to the garage, and it looks very very nice!


----------



## 47p2

ant_s said:


> from the driveway to the garage, and it looks very very nice!


I can't wait until tomorrow to get the cars back home and drive down there for the first time. Not sure what car I will collect first but I will take a couple of pictures to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow to get the cars back home and drive down there for the first time. Not sure what car I will collect first but I will take a couple of pictures to celebrate the occasion.


That'll be a momentous day indeed! 

Enjoy it! :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. I vote for Tilly.


----------



## 47p2

Tilly's in the small garage so she won't be getting out until that driveway has been finished


----------



## Dre

Wauw! really awesome looks damn good. Great topic tons off pictures that is always great!


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> I've been sitting on this page waiting for your nightly update John! :lol:


Alan, you need to get out more :wall: :lol: :lol:

We've hit a snag with the Caithness stone, as in running short. So the plan now is to pave the side path between the small garage and house with Caithness and also cover the steps at the side. The front path will now be block which will tie in nicely with the two driveways. The front steps I am having to order more Caithness for which will be cut thinner and hopefully have a rounded front edge (still awaiting confirmation on this)


----------



## adam_r81

Really wish I had a garage like yours


----------



## jacoda434

Can you post some pics of the dog when washed up

looks like a nice pet


----------



## 47p2

jacoda434 said:


> Can you post some pics of the dog when washed up
> 
> looks like a nice pet


:lol::lol::lol: He's as black as the ace of spades and in dire need of a bath, but there's little point in cleaning him while there is stone to be cut with the stihl saw


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Alan, you need to get out more :wall: :lol: :lol:


I know, don't I just! :lol: I may well do that and pop down again soon - I'll pm you. 

Alan W

EDIT: I'll see if I can get a 'Pass-Out' and when. :lol:


----------



## 47p2

Today was the day. 

The day that my vehicles went back into the garage. The big driveway was finished around lunch time and my mate and I brought the cars over from the airport along with the newly painted trailer









Caithness stone is being laid between the house and small garage









Big driveway before









and after









Before









and after
We now have a 'bottom' step which I never knew existed. It had been covered in concrete









Small driveway has been started and should be completed tomorrow









Sat outside this evening and cracked open a bottle of red, poured a glass and lit a Cohiba. 
I know we aren't finished but it just felt the right thing to do today....Cheers :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Fantastic job and write up posted before!

Paul


----------



## srmtor

Fantastic work, It looks awesome now its complete(ish)..job well done!


----------



## bonkey

top man i must say 

ps i have a box of Cohiba`s and don`t smoke any more so can`t


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Sat outside this evening and cracked open a bottle of red, poured a glass and lit a Cohiba.
> I know we aren't finished but it just felt the right thing to do today....Cheers :thumb:


Definitely the right thing to do! 

Enjoy,

Alan W


----------



## Solvent Sid

One word. AWESOME!!! When i started to read this i thought you where building a granny flat. :doublesho


----------



## 47p2

Granny flat :lol::lol:I've been told that before we sell the house a wee conversion job has to be done to the garage:doublesho 

It's not often I break open the Cohibas but tonight was one of these times when nothing else would do. If you're looking for a careful owner of that box you have bonkey give me a shout :thumb:

Thanks again everyone for your kind comments, I just hope you enjoyed reading it more than I have doing all the hard work :wall:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

congrats!! looks superb!


----------



## 47p2

Bad news Guys & Gals

Not sure how to say this...........but the thread is coming to an end very soon

I came home tonight to find the Caithness completed....well as complete as it can be until we get more stone.
It was always going to be a gamble as to exactly how much Caithness we required and as the steps were using stone at a rate of knots we couldn't tell until near the end if we had enough. We started with 80sqm and I have ordered another 10sqm to do the steps at the end of the front path and a small path at the trees, also I have also ordered more Caithness for the front door steps, this has to be cut thinner to fit under the door and the time will be around 10-14 days before we receive it. I in my ignorance spoke with my supplier today to ask if the workmen could collect the 10sqm only to find out the stone is still in Caithness.....









The front path is completed except for the steps









and these steps









The small driveway looks to be completed too









There are a couple of snagging jobs to be done which I suspect will be completed tomorrow, grouting of the Caithness, there are slabs to be laid behind the big garage and a general tidy up.

There may be an update tomorrow, but if not it could be about 10-14 days


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Not sure how to say this...........but the thread is coming to an end very soon




Aw no, what are we all going to read? :lol:

That's great news (except the possible delay for the additional Caithness stone) and you'll be very glad that your long journey and all your hard work (on this project at least :wall is nearly at an end. What's the next project John? :lol:

It's a truly expceptional Thread and I'm sure it'lll come back to life many, many times in the future as people find it for the first time. 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Aw no, what are we all going to read? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Now there's the thing, this post has had almost 25000 hits in 6 weeks, a lot of the members will now have to start detailing their cars instead of waiting for the daily updates here :tumbleweed:



Alan W said:


> What's the next project John? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Nothing major for now, the front garden needs sorting, decking built at the french doors, exterior house painting a bit of tidying up and that should see the summer out. I should have an open day for the members here and give them all a task to do when they arrive  



Alan W said:


> It's a truly expceptional Thread and I'm sure it'lll come back to life many, many times in the future as people find it for the first time.
> 
> Alan W


I hope it will give some of the members ideas and inspiration for their own projects. Seldom when something is first thought about 6 years ago does it stay almost true to plan, what I have ended up with is 99% what I wanted it to be when we moved here in 2004.

Thanks again to everyone for their support and kind words


----------



## 47p2

Guess who had a bath today


----------



## Alan W

I don't recognise him John! :lol:

Any news on the ETA for the additional Caithness stone?

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Last I heard it was 10 days Alan 

I doidn't recognise him either :lol::lol:

Took him for a walk and the sun was shining so I took a picture on my phone


----------



## Sailorbaz

EPIC THREAD mate. 

Just spend the whole England game plus an hour going through this! Top man, well done.


----------



## 47p2

Sailorbaz said:


> EPIC THREAD mate.
> 
> Just spend the whole England game plus an hour going through this! Top man, well done.


Not being a football fan I don't know what you missed but I hope it was worth it :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

2 years 1 week and one day since the garage project was started. We are now waiting on the remainder of the Caithness stone to be delivered before we are finished.

The paving company spent the past couple of days grouting the stone and tidying up and today they took all their tools away. There are a couple of drain grills still to be delivered along with aqua channel covers that Marshalls seem to have mis-counted when they delivered the rest of them and some top soil to tidy up the edges. The Caithness stone should be ready in 1.5 weeks and will be fitted when it arrives.

So for now things will be a lot quieter in the street and I'm sure my neighbours won't complain about that.


----------



## P4ULT

looks very nice is that 4 garges you got im officially jealous lol.


----------



## 47p2

1 x 3 car garage and 1 x 2 car garage 

The 3 car garage could fit 4 cars with one on the ramp or it could fit 7 VW polo Estates


----------



## BIG_G

Very nice indeed mate:thumb:An inspiration for us all

Don't forget those ground sheet covers when you get round to painting the house

What did u use for the slab grouting and what size where the gaps.

I am embarking on a small slab laying project of my own any tips on making up the wet mortar bed mix?


----------



## 47p2

The Caithness was laid on dry mortar Big G

The gaps were 5mm and grouted with Gftk VDW 800 which is £80 per tub, a total of 6 tubs will be required to finish this project 

For lots of information on paving and ground work try the Paving Expert website, highly recommended


----------



## lgnd

Just read your epic thread! Tasteful and professional job and the dog is very nice too! We are doing a house restoration right now, I hope I can build a garage in the following years.  We have a dog also he is 10 years old we have to wash him every week, he's collecting incredible amount of dust! 
Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## 47p2

The remainder of the Caithness stone arrived in Glasgow today.

The stone for the front steps had to be specially ordered to a thickness of 30mm compared to the standard 50mm, it also has a finished bevelled edge which hopefully will complete the 'front doorstep appeal'. The beauty of a special order is that Caithness Stone Works will cut the slab to size and we have managed to keep the top step as one piece of stone. This piece is over 5 foot in length.










The front steps were originally covered in red quarry tiles which were extremely slippery when wet.









The side steps will be done with the standard 50mm stone.









Hopefully more pictures tomorrow


----------



## Alan W

Ahh, the end is in sight.........at last. Ill bet the last 10 days have seemed a lot longer waiting for the final pieces in the massive jigsaw!

That top step looks superb and must have been a challenge to keep in one piece being only 30mm. Glad for you! :thumb:

Looking forward to the (final?) update of the completed project very soon! 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Thanks Alan :thumb:

The past 10 days have actually flown in as I have been busy cutting hedges, digging the front garden and other bits & pieces that has kept me out of mischief.

Once the steps are completed the pavement at the front has still to be reinstated then it's job completed.

Drop me a pm if you want to pop round to see it again.

Cheers
John


----------



## DubbedUP

Just read this from start to finish. WOW.. 

I am thinking at the start the houses look familiar.

I am just down in Orchard Park, so no bloody wonder they look familiar..LOL

Excellent job and looks like you are not cutting any corners at all, do it right first time..

So when is the first DW Southside meet at your house going to be ;-)


----------



## 47p2

Discount Tech said:


> So when is the first DW Southside meet at your house going to be ;-)


You'll need to wait until 'The Boss' is away for a weekend :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

2 years 3 weeks and 1 day and with one more day to go to finish off the grouting of the steps and re-instate the pavement we should be finished by tomorrow.

The Caithness Stone which was specially ordered for the front steps is absolutely fantastic. The chap who is laying it reckons it is the best he has seen and has over 20 years experience working with it.










The leading edges were all dressed and a slight chamfer put on the top edge









The side steps are done with the standard random stone of 40-50mm and it really does finish off the front garden area










After more than 2 years of having a front lawn which has been used to store concrete block, hardcore, sand, cement, slate and anything else that has been used it is good to say I now have a lawn (of sorts) again. The 3 large stones at the side of the steps were excavated from the back yard and I managed to save them from being thrown out.


----------



## Ben H

Just spent the last hour going through this thread. The transformation is phenominal. love the dog too!


----------



## DubbedUP

47p2 said:


> You'll need to wait until 'The Boss' is away for a weekend :thumb:


Looking forward to it mate!


----------



## 47p2

So what does one do when one is having a BBQ and the rain starts....

Moves into the garage of course....









Not sure if the dog was eyeing up the sausages or the kids


----------



## Franco50

I can just see a speech bubble forming above your dog's head - "I love kids, not sure if I could eat a whole one though".


----------



## apmaman

A fantastic read from start to finish. 
The results are well worth the effort, and the two year wait! 

Did you ever think about collecting the rain water from the garage roof and using that for pressure washers etc? To save on water going just down the drain.


----------



## 47p2

apmaman said:


> Did you ever think about collecting the rain water from the garage roof and using that for pressure washers etc? To save on water going just down the drain.


Water butts in Scotland would be like owning a freezer in the Arctic :wall:



Franco50 said:


> I can just see a speech bubble forming above your dog's head - "I love kids, not sure if I could eat a whole one though".


More likely to be saying which one will I eat first


----------



## dholdi

I've just spent the last 2 hours reading this from start to finish.
It ranks as one of the most entertaining pieces of work i have ever read comparable to the batbarn thread over at avforums or a good Cussler book.
Many thanks for sharing this, i am sure it will be an inspiration for many.


----------



## apmaman

Ah, I forgot you were in Glasgow, rain rain rain and more rain.


----------



## Phil H

WOW all i can say is wow! a very enjoyable read and amazing stunning work. I could only ever dream of a garage and set up like that. 

Excellent!


----------



## marcos_p_

awesome!!!

great garage, it's THE garage!

read it from start to finish, I had no words.


congratulations from the south end of the world


----------



## Thorpy

Fantastic thread, lovely read and i'm jealous of your garage, i'd be happy to have a flat of that size let alone garage haha.


----------



## Depaip

Congratulation for your new garage!


----------



## ianFRST

superb mate, AGAIN

you must be over the moon with it all


----------



## 47p2

ianFRST said:


> superb mate, AGAIN
> 
> you must be over the moon with it all


More than happy with it, it lets me keep my cars out of harms way and gives me space to work on them away from the elements of the weather


----------



## flamingoman

top job fella


----------



## mlgt

Enjoyed the thread and the dog pics. Im interested in an Akita, but tempted to get a smaller Shiba inu version. 11 years is a good old age


----------



## bigkerem

wow....


----------



## 47p2

mlgt said:


> Enjoyed the thread and the dog pics. Im interested in an Akita, but tempted to get a smaller Shiba inu version. 11 years is a good old age


Akita is not the sort of dog for anyone who has never owned dogs before. They are the most loyal dogs you could find, but have a mind of their own and if you don't train them properly things could easily get out of hand. 
This is my first Akita after owning German Shepherds for many years and I wouldn't hesitate in having another Akita


----------



## james_death

A dream build if only we all could have one.


----------



## 47p2

james_death said:


> A dream build if only we all could have one.


Not a good idea!!! that would put the price of my property down :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moh

Awesome build mate

Excellent transformation 

im so jealous with them garages lol


----------



## cupra-dav

wow..... what a way to spend my sunday afternoon! great job, no amazing job!


----------



## Fatman Soldier

Amazing thread. Great write up mate and thanks for shareing. 

Really impressed how its all turned out. everything looks fantastic and there is not one thing looking out of place. Looks like it growed there. 

Nice one mate


----------



## Drakey

Read the whole thread from start to finish and all i can say is WOW!!!

Thats simply awesome, i could only dream of something like that!! oh and your Dog clearly likes having his photo taken lol


----------



## 47p2

Fatman Soldier said:


> ........ and there is not one thing looking out of place. Looks like it growed there.


I spent the past week working on one of my cars and the garage was anything but tidy by the time I was finished. Today I spent about 2 hours clearing up the aftermath so it's all back to nice and tidy :thumb:

OCD....Me....never:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross1308

Just read the whole thing start to finish, i am dedicating my first post on here to this thread, Absolutely amazing

"Garage & Driveway Building World"  Love it.

Great Achievment, You must be very proud
Thanks
Ross.


----------



## Keir

Wow, this is just amazing. I wish I had the space to build just a double garage!


----------



## nickf1

Just read through this, thanks for writing it up. All I can say is that I'm jealous of a garage with a four post ramp!


----------



## ghost_walker

just a thought did you weigh in the lead pipe? that might of paid for the connectors and made the job pay you £700 instead of £650


----------



## 47p2

ghost_walker said:


> just a thought did you weigh in the lead pipe? that might of paid for the connectors and made the job pay you £700 instead of £650


The lead is still underground, my electricity is utilising it as an earthing point for the house


----------



## ghost_walker

ahh bugger. never mind


----------



## paddy155

nice garage mate


----------



## 47p2

SWMBO has decided that she doesn't want her new Mini sitting outside in the frost and has taken command of Tilly's garage 

So today I did a little shuffling to make sure Tilly would be snug and dry during the winter months.

Truth be told the garage Tilly is/was kept in was built about 60 years ago and has no damp proof membrane under the floor, the radiator does help to keep it dry but there is always a certain amount of dampness on the floor during the winter which does concern me.

I now have the perfect answer, the new garage is completely dry, warm and is opened regularly which allows air movement around the vehicles. The only down side is if I need to use the ramp I will have to do a bit of shuffling of vehicles.


----------



## BandyQuill

you should start buying smaller cars


----------



## 47p2

BandyQuill said:


> you should start buying smaller cars


I hate small cars


----------



## e1nonsy

When does the next project start.. surely you will have more time on your hands now its done


----------



## 47p2

e1nonsy said:


> When does the next project start.. surely you will have more time on your hands now its done


Time for a well earned rest.


----------



## 47p2

The Mini is now tucked away for the first time









and still plenty of space for my workshop


----------



## Guest

nice garage youve got there, a lift is the handiest thing to have. I dont know how I would live without ours now


----------



## Bezza

Wow...Epic amazing thread. 
I have just read all 29 pages of this thread from start to finish, glad I got to see the whole thing. 
You must be really proud all that hard work has left you with an amazing garage and garden.
Well done!

Who's going to play you in the movie?


----------



## wil4s1

I love this garage, really would be good to have a workshop like that


----------



## TOMMY_RS

this garage looks ace!!


----------



## 47p2

Someone asked me if I could take some pictures from up above, so here they are


----------



## AlexTsinos

wonderful garage and cars!
amazing work :doublesho
I admire your courage :thumb:


----------



## R0B

HATS OFF TO YOU SIR,EXCELLENT WORK:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY

nice to see it is finally complete and running properly I have followed this thread since you started it and I have to agree it really is the mother of all garages


----------



## pit0978

amazing!!!:thumb:


----------



## WopaDoBop

47p2 said:


>


I was wondering about this shot.

The "window" in the background, is it an actual window, and its just dark outside causing the reflection.

Or is it a very clever mirror idea, that looks like a window, to make the garage less claustrophobic and dingy?


----------



## autostars

i want one of these, could you build me 1 please?


----------



## 47p2

WopaDoBop said:


> I was wondering about this shot.
> 
> The "window" in the background, is it an actual window, and its just dark outside causing the reflection.
> 
> Or is it a very clever mirror idea, that looks like a window, to make the garage less claustrophobic and dingy?


Yes it is a window. there was an old cast iron single glazed window there but it wasn't very secure and the lintel above was steel and corroding so it had to be removed.

This was before










and after
There's a mirror film on the glass 


















and finished


----------



## CAB

Looks fab. Planning on putting some railings up around the patio area?


----------



## Littler

Just been reading through the thread, great project, great job!!


----------



## 47p2

XTR said:


> Looks fab. Planning on putting some railings up around the patio area?


I have been looking into some sort of balustrade to go round the patio, but the prices for descent quality is silly money.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Was well worth re reading.

Can't wait for my double garage now, and have nicked your lift idea with the joists!!!!


----------



## 47p2

Mirror Finish said:


> Was well worth re reading.
> 
> Can't wait for my double garage now, and have nicked your lift idea with the joists!!!!


Don't forget the write up then :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Just been out and taken a few night shots

A couple of indoor shots first


















This is a normal night shot. Sodium lights provide a nice orange glow









Sadly one bulb out on the lanterns









If you're bored and have nothing to do on a wet winters evening and would like to read the full uncut warts and all version of the garage build you can see it here


----------



## Alan W

Thanks for the link to the full uncut build John. :thumb:

I like your signature on PWC! 

Alan W


----------



## Guest

This has been a really interesting thread, you must be delighted with the results. I'm thoroughly jealous!


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the link to the full uncut build John. :thumb:
> 
> I like your signature on PWC!
> 
> Alan W


The uncut version was updated as I went along Alan, this version was clipped to fit in. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## 47p2

The Ramp has been well used over the past few weeks, lots of work on the Range Rover including rebuilding the front suspension with new OE parts, a full oil and filter service and all diffs, transfer box and gearbox oils plus filter where applicable changed. Hopefully that should keep the Range over running smoothly through the winter.....there again it is a Range Rover so more work will be required sooner rather than later


----------



## plr06

out of this world


----------



## 47p2

The garage has came into its own over the past few weeks. What with the sub-zero weather we have been having plus all the snow I haven't had to defrost the cars ever.

Yesterday I decided to make a start on getting the Range Rover cleaned up and after a wash it went inside to be dried. The bottom half of the car was covered in grot from the salt that has been spread on the roads so I set about removing it then made a start on removing the swirls from the roof....I also gave the underside around the wheel arches a good clean to remove the salt.


----------



## 47p2

Typical, I had to go out today and used the Range Rover so that meant giving it a quick wash on my return and an opportunity for a few more pictures :thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Very nice!!


----------



## IanG

Just read all 32 pages and I'm gobsmacked by your garage it's fantastic :thumb:

One of the best things I've ever read on DW


----------



## 47p2

All 32 pages :wall: just as well it's the Christmas holiday period:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## p3asa

Change your settings and then its only 8 pages to read!!!!

I'll get my coat


----------



## 47p2

*White Mini*

I never realised white was such a horrible colour to detail.

This is the first time the Mini has been detailed and also the first time I've done a white car. The paintwork was not too bad but the bonnet looked like someone had been using a credit card to scrape bird poo off and left some nasty scratches.


----------



## JB052

My apologies if this has been asked before.

With the exception of the circle in the middle, is the block arrangment on the drive and parking area random or is there a pattern to the layout?


----------



## 47p2

JB052 said:


> My apologies if this has been asked before.
> 
> With the exception of the circle in the middle, is the block arrangment on the drive and parking area random or is there a pattern to the layout?


There is a pattern which uses 4 rows of block before it starts repeating.


----------



## ghost_walker

just had a mad idea, yup i'm full of them, but as the range rover is such a tall car, could you not put the lift up to the top couple of boards across and then just lie down on the boards so no risk of the ladder/ stool hitting the side of it?


----------



## evobaz

Cracking thread this. Love your garage. I'm planning something similar myself but on a slightly smaller scale.

Can I ask, how is the steel beam secured onto the blockwork?


----------



## 47p2

In the picture below you will see straps on the wall, these hold the roof to the walls. On top of the block work you screw down a wallplate (4"x1" timber,) also on top of the beam there is a wallplate bolted on, the straps are then attached to the wallplate and are screwed to the wall. Because of the straps length the load is spread between many courses of concrete blocks to distribute the force. The long straps are attached to the roof trusses and the short straps are attached to the wallplate









If you look closely at picture below at the central door pillar and far away post you can just make out more straps, also in view is the wallplate bolted to the top of the beam









If you look at the attached picture below you will see where I cut some 8"x2" timber, this was screwed into the top of the blockwork and each piece screwed to the timber below, then more straps screwed to the timbers. This also allowed me to attach straps to the inside of the door jambs

I could have drilled the beams and used rawlbolts to secure the beam, but it runs the risk of the blockwork splitting and I felt the method I used would be a better option


----------



## 47p2

ghost_walker said:


> just had a mad idea, yup i'm full of them, but as the range rover is such a tall car, could you not put the lift up to the top couple of boards across and then just lie down on the boards so no risk of the ladder/ stool hitting the side of it?


The Range Rover wouldn't fit under the ramp


----------



## 47p2

I've lost the plot..........Or so SWMBO says.....

I decided to gather Tilly's trophies together in the one place, so bought a display cabinet to keep them in the garage


----------



## tom-225

This is an absolutly lovely garage, i most definately aspire to owning something similar one day


----------



## toomanycitroens

Spent ages reading this post.
Absolutely awesome.
Well done.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Garage looks excellent! Where did you get the garage cupboards from? look more industrial than the standard kitchen units!!


----------



## Markyt001

I have serious garage envy!!!!!


----------



## NorthernNick

thats almost my perfect garage...fantastic!!!


----------



## donkeyboy

Just read this entire thread, fantastic!


----------



## 47p2

getthewheelsinl said:


> .....Where did you get the garage cupboards from? look more industrial than the standard kitchen units!!


I bought the cupboards second hand, they look like they could have been produced by Keter but with no ID on them I can't be sure.


----------



## magpieV6

flippin eck!!!!! wow! thats a garage


----------



## Ronnie

amazing thread and amazing work health to enjoy!!!


----------



## McClane

You Sir, are my Garage hero! 

One day...maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but someday... I hope to have a garage on a par with this. :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Almost a year since the drive was completed but the french door area was one that I could not decide what I was going to do.
There was originally a set of steps from the doors to the garden and my initial thought was to deck this area. 









The steps were removed


















the wall bricked up









and roughcast as a temporary measure until we decided what we wanted to do with the area









At the moment we can't use the french doors unless we have our parachutes on









I decided once the Caithness stone was down I didn't want to spoil it with timber decking so it has been left until now until a decision could be made.

More updates over the next few days as this latest chapter gets signed off :thumb:

Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words, I hope this thread has given you some inspiration and ideas into your own garage build. I had never tackled anything of this size or magnitude before, everything had to be researched, then when the answers were found further research to make sure I got things right, I didn't want to do things twice and as an amateur I had too much to loose if things went tuts up. Don't believe everything you read on the net, there are some great websites that give great information, but there are also some that give the biggest load of bull, so always research as much as possible for your solution and plan things out in your head, don't rush and you will get there eventually.

As a p.s. don't believe everything the 'professionals' say either, I had a few 'experts in asking for prices and the sh1t they told me could have cost me a lot of money and heartache.

More updates starting tomorrow


----------



## McClane

I'm even more impressed you've completed this as an amateur as you elude to :thumb: I was going to ask if you've spent any time in the trade, as reading so many of your posts was like having a conversation with my dad about buildings! :lol:

Damp proof course this, gable end that, hardcore (as in rocks)... the terminology of my childhood! 

Difficult one with the doors, they do look odd at present, a half decking level would be a weird step into the nice stone too. 

I think I'd be tempted to put in some some sideways facing stairs - that current stone level is at a good height to blend in with the rest of the garden, so you don't want to over power that with two levels (i.e. a half deck). Sideways facing stairs with a small balcony type space to step on to would be good, you wouldn't want anything where you have to walk straight out and down.... massive falling risk. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

McClane said:


> I'm even more impressed you've completed this as an amateur as you elude to :thumb: *I was going to ask if you've spent any time in the trade*, as reading so many of your posts was like having a conversation with my dad about buildings! :lol:


Oh yes, I served my time building this garage :wall:



McClane said:


> I think I'd be tempted to put in some some sideways facing stairs


Watch this space :thumb:


----------



## McClane

47p2 said:


> Oh yes, I served my time building this garage :wall:


Haha! True indeed! I served my time as a slave apprentice on the weekends I reckon. I enjoyed it really... never got to help out with the bigger stuff he took on on our old house unfortunately, as it was before I was born.

I'd love to do something like this oneday :thumb:

Will keep my eyes peeled for the stairs


----------



## 47p2

The rain yesterday held things up and no work was done on the steps. 
Today the foundations were laid, but I won't bother posting up a picture as watching paint drying is more fun to look at.

However the good new is........

Mot today for the P2 and I now have 9 straight passes in a row with no advisories, not bad for a 64+ year old car

A round trip of 25 miles to Central Garage and back. Last summer was the least miles I have driven her, a total of 220 since last years MOT and a total of 5265 since my ownership the past 8 years. Insurance paid for another year and it will be taxed by the end of April for a full 12 months costing not a single penny. Maybe we should all drive pre 73 cars and stick two fingers up at the government.

I made this 'Olde 'style Rover advert from a picture I took in 2007 at Thirlestane Castle

This was my original picture









My efforts









A few original Rover Adverts



















1946 advert









and my car in the 1946 advert


----------



## evobaz

47p2 said:


> I made this 'Olde 'style Rover advert from a picture I took in 2007 at Thirlestane Castle
> 
> This was my original picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My efforts


Not a bad effort that:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Quick update....

I can now (once the mortar has dried) use the french doors again. I'm looking to install a glass and stainless steel balustrade on top of the wall.
Then painting the roughcast & soffits & rhone pipes, sort out the front garden then start again inside


----------



## tehglu

that is one nice garage you have there!

would love a lift like that in my garage

love the steps going down as well!


----------



## RandomlySet

cracking garage mate :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> I can now (once the mortar has dried) use the french doors again. I'm looking to install a glass and stainless steel balustrade on top of the wall.
> Then painting the roughcast & soffits & rhone pipes, sort out the front garden then start again inside


Nice to see it all finished now John and what an epic Thread! 

I've got Neil coming round to quote me tomorrow. 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Let me know how you get on Alan :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue

Wow, amazing project. I would love a garage like that. :argie:


----------



## 47p2

Just had a couple of quotes for the glass balustrade :doublesho

Might have to do a rethink


----------



## Ian D

Its not a cheap option, I would budget about £500 per metre at least
I know of a couple of subcontractors but they are more North West based they are normally willing to travel though.
Delta Balustrades
C&C baseline
Fastrack Engineering services

There is always Laidlaw, who specialise in Ironmongery but will do glass balustrade with stainless rails


----------



## Crispo

amazing read and I am extremely jealous!!


----------



## Alan W

47p2 said:


> Let me know how you get on Alan :thumb:


Spent about an hour with Neil on Tuesday showing him my plans and discussing ideas and await his quotation next week.

I'll keep you informed. 

Alan W


----------



## MattJ VXR

Just read the whole thing from page 1! :doublesho

Quite simply amazing!

The garage is a true credit to you and all your time and dedication. I cannot think of anything that would improve it, it is perfect how it is set-up.

Nice paving and brickwork around the house too :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

*Parking in exactly the same spot time after time*

I've been looking at the problem of stopping my S-Class and Viano in exactly the same positions in the garage for a while now. My objective was to have the vehicle just inside the roller door and no more, thus allowing me space to move around at the rear of the vehicles. I had looked into curtain beams but the price for the beams alone was expensive and by the time I bought all the other bits and pieces that I would have required to make it work for my application made the cost almost £900, rather more than I wanted to pay....

After trawling the net I found that Maplin do a safety beam that with a slight adaptation was exactly what I was looking for. These beams cost £19.99 and parts to adapt around a fiver, grand total under £25.00 for a very accurate way to stop at the exact same spot time after time.

The problem with the original Maplin beam set up was that it would buzz when the beam was broken, rather annoying for neighbours in the middle of the night and more annoying for me every time I walked through the beam, so I fitted a jack socket & plug and connected it to an LED which I have placed in line of sight to both vehicles so that I can accurately park.

My original plan was to have the beam inside the front roller door, but the sunlight interrupted the beam and kept setting it off so I mounted the transmitter to one of the ramp posts at the rear of the garage and the receiver onto some shelving, the height was determined by the rear of the S-Class bumper and the distance was set by parking just inside the roller doors.

Receiver fitted to shelving









Transmitter fitted to ramp post









LED sited on shelf where I can easily view it when reversing in









Now all I do is reverse in until the LED illuminates then draw forward a few mm until it goes out.


----------



## gordonpuk

A friend used an old tennis ball on a piece of string hanging from the roof of the garage,
when it touched the windscreen she was far enough in.
Cost £0


----------



## 47p2

gordonpuk said:


> A friend used an old tennis ball on a piece of string hanging from the roof of the garage,
> when it touched the windscreen she was far enough in.
> Cost £0


Great idea!!! :wall: Tennis ball set for the Viano, next time the S-Class goes into that bay the bumper would be through the back of the garage


----------



## JJ_

Really nice choice of cars, s class is my all time favourite.


----------



## Bero

Nice solution, if not over engineered? 

My friend used these in his garage as he needs to get very close to the freezer before the door would shut.


----------



## evobaz

Bero said:


> Nice solution, if not over engineered?
> 
> My friend used these in his garage as he needs to get very close to the freezer before the door would shut.


What did he use? Your picture / link doesn't work


----------



## Bero

hhmm, works for me. Try this

It's a little plate with a small 'bump' on it you place/secure/silicone/bolt to the ground. As you drive onto it you feel the resistance of your tyre against the bump.


----------



## evobaz

Bero said:


> hhmm, works for me. Try this
> 
> It's a little plate with a small 'bump' on it you place/secure/silicone/bolt to the ground. As you drive onto it you feel the resistance of your tyre against the bump.


All i see is a small red cross and cant get the link to work - maybe because i'm at work on works PC.


----------



## davesei

truely epic and a great read


----------



## 47p2

Bero said:


> Nice solution, if not over engineered?
> 
> My friend used these in his garage as he needs to get very close to the freezer before the door would shut.


That's a good solution if you only have one vehicle, but as my cars all have different wheel bases it wouldn't work for me


----------



## 47p2

My daughter sold her Toyota Rav a few months ago to someone who saw it sitting outside her house, it wasn't for sale at the time but they knocked the door and made her an offer she couldn't refuse. In the mean time she has been car-less, using her husbands when it was available. She wanted another Audi and had decided that the A6 would be a good size car now that she has a baby to transport around, she also wanted to wait until later this year to save up for a newish car with a budget that would buy a 2 year old car. I was at the auctions on Friday and saw a 2004 one owner A6 with very low mileage that with a little spit & polish would come up a treat so I called her and managed to talk her into saying yes, so with a budget in mind I managed to buy it. Two days of cleaning the car inside and out and it is now very presentable, I've still to change the timing belt and fit a new set of discs and pads, oil and filter service then it will be ready to go up north.


----------



## Brian.

Absolutely brilliant thread, well done for having the balls to give that a go - some mental work, the hardest bit i'm sure would have been removing the old tree stumps!!


----------



## RefinedDetails

What an awesome read, all 37 pages of it! Fantastic garage and motors to fill it


----------



## 47p2

Brian. said:


> ......the hardest bit i'm sure would have been removing the old tree stumps!!


Believe it or not the removal of the tree stumps was easy, disposing of them was a bit of a pain, The most difficult bit to get right first time was the floor, it took a lot of planning, research and hard graft, and if I had done it wrong it would have meant digging out 35 tonnes of concrete and disposing of it before starting again.


----------



## BAXRY

coming up to 100k views, impressive


----------



## 47p2

Here are a few more pictures of the Audi



























This one was taken using the flash and the sodium lamp in the background


----------



## Brian.

Nice beading on the Audi. As for the tree stumps, I suppose they could have been a lot worse and the mini digger would have made for light work. I'd love to do something like this when i'm older. Except I'd like a wee den/pool table/bar/lounge up in the roof space. Pretty difficult these days though since the wood available these days is like sticks instead of the big old cuts you used to get in the olden days! All this triangulation polava makes such plans difficult.


----------



## Koko

What an amazing garage, i wish that someday i have a garage a bit like that.
I have a lot of wishing to do.....


----------



## 47p2

Brian. said:


> Pretty difficult these days though since the wood available these days is like sticks instead of the big old cuts you used to get in the olden days! All this triangulation polava makes such plans difficult.


You can have roof trusses made to any design, any size, any thickness you require, it all depends on your budget :thumb:


----------



## nearlyfunny

Well 47p2, I've just read through this from Page1. I think it is probably the most inspiring thread that I've read, on any forum, in a very long time! Hopefully, one day, I will build something similar - but on a smaller scale. Just looking at your garage makes me want to go and cut down the bl***y Leylandii that are surrounding our house and get started! I think I'll get some plans drawn up and hand them to Planning Dept of our Council. The speed that they work will then give me about 5 years to save some cash to do the job


----------



## 47p2

It should not take the planning department more than a couple of weeks to reply to your application. Most planning departments are now more user friendly than they were 10 years ago and when it comes to building a garage they will give you all the help and advice you need to meet with their requirements. 

My original plan was to build a double garage, so I thought if I applied for a triple they would say no but you can build a double. How surprised was I when my triple garage was passed, the shock never hit me for a couple of days and the budget for a double had grown. My biggest regret now is that I never applied for a quadruple or even a quintuple build as I have the space for it and the extra cost would not have been that much more. Oh well watch this space, I just might apply to the planning department for a new garage in a year or two


----------



## Kev_mk3

amazing thread and hopefully one day i can do a mini build similar


----------



## evobaz

got my plans drawn up now and submitted to the council. Not quite as big as this though (just a double)


----------



## nsanity

+
++


+-


----------



## Tuddie

Just noticed this thread. Credit to ya mate its a belter of a garage an a real credit to you. Nice one, the finish on it is superb. Id love it !!


----------



## 47p2

The A6 is now ready to be pressed into service and will be collected over the weekend. It's been a busy time getting it ready as it's had a timing belt and tensioner, water pump, thermostat, discs & pads, oil & oil filter, air + pollen filter, cleaned inside and out.


----------



## 47p2

With the A6 now in the Highlands and my daughter having a grin bigger than a Cheshire Cat the pressure is off for now.

As some of you know Scotland was hit with gales reaching up to 100mph yesterday. Usually when the high winds over the past couple of years have been blowing it has been during the night when I have been tucked up in my bed, listening carefully wondering if my work is up to the elements that nature can throw at it. A few times I've had a heart stopping moment wondering if that last gust managed to undo some of my handy work and I can tell you it is not a nice feeling.

Well the gales yesterday have to be the strongest we've had since I built the garage, but as I was working I never had much time to think about it and this morning I left the house at 2:00am half asleep to go down to Preston so with a quick glance around I took out the Viano and closed the door.

On closer inspection this afternoon I'm pleased to say that everything is intact, no damage whatever and the garage is completely watertight.



















The mechanic who does my MOT's was chatting one day and he said that if I get much more gear in my garage I could apply for my own MOT station. 
Just to keep him happy I managed to pick up an MOT sign from fleebay.

:lol::lol:Anyone need a dodgy MOT? :lol::lol:


----------



## Paulo

_Glad to hear all was intact with no damage....:thumb:

Wish I was as lucky....._


----------



## Alan W

Nice one John - obviously 'Clyde built' to survive the weather! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ROMEYR32

Really enjoyed reading this, great work. You must be really pleased! Id love to have a place like that!


----------



## 47p2

Alan W said:


> Nice one John - obviously 'Clyde built' to survive the weather! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


If the job's worth doing Alan, a few bum clenching moments when the wind was blowing against the bedroom window previously, but I don't think I will need to worry too much now.



Paulo said:


> _
> 
> Wish I was as lucky....._


What damage did you/your's sustain?


----------



## Paulo

47p2 said:


> What damage did you/your's sustain?


_Hi John,

Had a better look at it last night and there are scratches/scuffs to the front bumper, bonnet, windscreen and roof....

I've been trying to get some tuition on a Rotary before polishing my car but Gordon is mega busy, although he is having a class in June, so I'll hopefully get signed up for that but don't want to drive around with the car looking as it is for too long...

I'm going to have a go at the worst of it with my DA this weekend, hopefully it will stay dry as the car is too big for my garage, otherwise I'll need to speak to my uncle and see if I can use his premises in the next few weeks....

Cheers for asking....:thumb:_


----------



## 47p2

If the weather holds out today (Sunday) I'm off to Thirlestane Castle by Lauder to a classic rally so it's time to lavish a little care and attention on the old girl to have her looking her best. First job however was to change the oil and filter and fill her up with Penrite's finest HPR 30



















The paintwork wasn't requiring and marks polished out so all that I did was give her a coat of wax


----------



## 47p2

:lol:SWMBO was complaining that I had too much 'junk' in the attic of the house, so I decided to see what I could salvage and display in the garage.

After a good rake around I decided that my fishing rods would be a good choice for a man cave and set about sorting them out, the end results below.



















I had to move my ship pictures to one area to make space and this was also the only space my vintage Hardy fly rod & reel would fit.









I managed to get hold of a nice vintage Pirelli sign and modified it with an energy saving bulb, keeping the original unsafe workings intact. 









Might start doing MOTs next, I'm sure there are some of you guys who would like a genuine dodgy pass certificate :thumb:









Now I need to go back up into the attic and see what else I can find :lol::lol:


----------



## 47p2

*When will it end*

The ultimate Range Rover garage memorabilia arrived today :thumb::thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

All looks fantastic if you ask me :thumb:

And I love that Land Rover sign. Can I ask where you got it from please?


----------



## Energy Lab

I just spent 30 minutes of my lunch-break reading this thread.
Absolutely fantastic work! I'd love a man-space like that. 
Well done that man!


----------



## pimpmyc250

your garage is neater than my house... when can i move in


----------



## 47p2

LeadFarmer said:


> And I love that Land Rover sign. Can I ask where you got it from please?


Ebay purchase :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

There isn't a shade of green to adequately describe my envy.........


----------



## Andy72

just a small point... speaking as an architectural technician you do know that the cieling joist in trussed rafters arent designed to take the weight or use of a floor? 

I get a little nervous when i see filing cabinets etc and obvious use as an office over those expensive cars.


----------



## 47p2

I know the pitfalls of the trusses, I looked into the weights etc before I even considered flooring above. The filing cabinets have literally no weight in them, full of cloths, bulbs and jubilee clips, so nothing to concern me


----------



## diya

Good work


----------



## Andy72

47p2 said:


> I know the pitfalls of the trusses, I looked into the weights etc before I even considered flooring above. The filing cabinets have literally no weight in them, full of cloths, bulbs and jubilee clips, so nothing to concern me


Fair do's but even regular foot traffic is putting stress on them. When we do loft conversions, which yours is effectively, we end up fitting a secondary floor with supports over the cieling joists. When you got the trusses, did you let the truss manufacturer know you would be fitting a floor in that area so they could build it into their design calculations? If you didnt, and the fact you are in Scotland and building warrants and the requirment for Self certification the truss manufactures will have certified the structure based on those requirments.


----------



## Bero

Andy72 said:


> Fair do's but even regular foot traffic is putting stress on them. When we do loft conversions, which yours is effectively, we end up fitting a secondary floor with supports over the cieling joists. When you got the trusses, did you let the truss manufacturer know you would be fitting a floor in that area so they could build it into their design calculations? If you didnt, and the fact you are in Scotland and building warrants and the requirment for Self certification the truss manufactures will have certified the structure based on those requirments.


He's not building a loft conversion for heavy duty storage. The weight of 1m of snow would put something like 5.5Ton of weight on the roof....a filing cabinet spread over a few rafters will be fine. If the safety factor on a roof could not take this roofs would be falling down all over the place.


----------



## SteveyG

Bero said:


> He's not building a loft conversion for heavy duty storage. The weight of 1m of snow would put something like 5.5Ton of weight on the roof....a filing cabinet spread over a few rafters will be fine. If the safety factor on a roof could not take this roofs would be falling down all over the place.


The forces are completely different for those two scenarios. When a load is exerted on the roof, the horizontal trusses are stretched laterally. Loads like flooring and filing cabinets will stress the trusses perpendicularly to the force they are designed to take, hence why flooring joists are much taller.


----------



## Pole Position

Just read from page 1 through 40 and I'm totally amazed at the amount of work and attention to detail that you have out into this project!!

Love the garage, ramp and the drive way!! Very very nice build thread!! Thanks for sharing with us all and that's the best hour or so I've spent on this forum in a long while!!


----------



## 47p2

Managed to find some genuine Rover and Land Rover posters which meant I had to do a reshuffle


----------



## Pandy

Very nice! I want that Rover badge :thumb:

I have a folder full of Rover and MG press photos on my computer if you ever wanted to print some off yourself


----------



## craigblues

So how much did it cost you to build it all?

Planning permission easy?


----------



## wish wash

That's one hell of a garage. The only thing i would of changed, would be to have sunk the ramp into the floor. Awesome build!


----------



## evobaz

wish wash said:


> That's one hell of a garage. The only thing i would of changed, would be to have sunk the ramp into the floor. Awesome build!


Without reading back through the full thread, was the ramp not an after thought?


----------



## wish wash

It must of been, seen as he altered the roof. If it was my build i would of known about having a ramp in it from day 1


----------



## 47p2

craigblues said:


> So how much did it cost you to build it all?
> 
> Planning permission easy?


Never totalled the cost up....might do some day when I'm depressed :wall:

Planning permission was a doddle, I had expected the planning department to knock it back saying it was too big, so I had plans for a double garage drawn up ready for them, but they came back with only a couple of changes to the triple garage and we were in there. Had I known it was going to be as easy I would have submitted plans for a quadruple garage :lol::lol:


----------



## 47p2

wish wash said:


> That's one hell of a garage. The only thing i would of changed, would be to have sunk the ramp into the floor. Awesome build!


On the original plan (see page 1) was a pit in the garage, but when I dug it out it was below the water table, and it started filling with water. Never a good idea and although there were various ways around it I decided that I wasn't going to persue it any further and filled it in again.


----------



## craigblues

Well fair play to you!! You have a super work area to do detailing or maintenance in. I might try and get something slightly bigger then than no planning permission size of 30SQ/M which is still pretty big. but we will have to see..


----------



## rocet

Fantastic work there fellah:thumb: A good time spent reding that,A good Man-Cave up top


----------



## Charlie9325

An amazing thread from start to finish. Had to reread your post saying that when you came in from work!!! I thought that you had taken early retirement and the project was your work

Congratulations in what you have achieved, you have every right to feel right chuffed with what you've done. :thumb:


----------



## chad16384

This is amazing. I can only dream of having somewhere like this.


----------



## 47p2

I collected my new car last Friday. This is not so easy to detail as the paint is harder than a hard thing on a frosty morning.

I might need to purchase some different products to work on this project :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

This was it when it arrived at the garage.

Audi A8L 3.0TDI SE













































Plenty toys to keep me amused









More than enough legroom for even the tallest of people









Rear heater control panel complete with muck


----------



## 47p2

I've made a start on detailing the Audi. Wheels are off and being powder coated and should be back by Saturday. I have never known paint as hard as what is on this car, even machine polishing makes little impression on the scratches I want removed.

Boot is polished









Bonnet is now polished









This afternoon I decided to check if the air filter was needing renewed and found this









The housing was equally as filthy









Engine bay now cleaned


----------



## ant_s

First pic look's very very good under the strip light, no defects and no orange peel.

That airfilter though! Surprised it could breathe at all!


----------



## 47p2

The Audi has been sitting on axle stands for the past few days whilst the wheels were being refurbished










I took the wheels to ESP in Glasgow, I first used this company 12 years ago for my W140 S-Class wheels. 
I kept the car 6 years and when I sold it the wheels were still like new, so I was confident he would make a good job of the Audi wheels which had been sprayed with a rattle can at some point in their life to hide the scuffs.









The central bore was badly corroded, but now cleaned out and protected.


















S-Class is hiding above so that I can get on with detailing the paintwork of the Audi


----------



## Keir

ha the way the cars are there looks awesome.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

superb finish on the wheels, is it paint or powdercoat?


----------



## Raceno7

Just found this thread and all i can say is WoW :thumb:


----------



## LaugarShabz

What you have created is nothing short of amazing!!!
Hats off to you sir. Not in fact wearing a hat so, glasses off to you sir.
In the future when I have space for a garage. If it is half as decent as this I'll be more than chuffed.


----------



## scando

Fantastic garage setup . . . something we can all aspire to.

20 out of 10 for effort!


----------



## Derekh929

Excellent set up you have like the ramp set up great


----------



## R26Andy

Great thread!

Firstly, the garage is fantastic. I remember lying on my back on a soaking wet driveway underneath an rx8 in the milddle of winter trying to change a leaky sump and dreaming of having something like this.

Secondly, that air filter! One of the worst Ive seen. Must have been severly limiting the engine

Regards

Andy


----------



## 1984clg

Stunning Garage


----------



## cangri

Wonderfull setup.


----------



## corradophil

Very good set up. I plan to do something similar on a smaller scale in my new double garage when I move shortly.


----------



## Mr.Ry

Awesome Build Mate


----------



## 47p2

Thanks everyone for the comments and glad you enjoyed reading about the build

Not much been happening now that the garage is completed, it's just doing what it was built for, keeping the vehicles warm and dry....


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking garage you've got there mate.


----------



## p1tse

awesome. 

some inbuilt cupboards, mirrors, tiles like a swanky mtv cribbs would fit in well ;-)


----------



## scando

How much was the optional extra of the clothes airer on the Audi A8 . . . . ? Bet you soon get clothes dry doing 70 on the motorway . . . Dragons Den anyone?


----------



## 47p2

That's the rotor for flying over traffic jams :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra

what an awesome garage. not jealous atall.


----------



## 47p2

Just done 400 miles in the Audi this morning and even though the weather is not very good the car was a delight to drive :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy

Epic build to take on yourself but it has certainly paid off, amazing garage you have there.

Might have been easier just not to have as many cars :lol:


----------



## AlanQS

Is that weed or moss I see growing at the edges of the brick paviours?


----------



## 47p2

It's moss, apparently not a lot we can do about it except get the power wash out and blast it away, then re-sand the joints.

The wet summer and autumn has played havoc with the moss this year.


----------



## corradophil

47p2 said:


> It's moss, apparently not a lot we can do about it except get the power wash out and blast it away, then re-sand the joints.
> 
> The wet summer and autumn has played havoc with the moss this year.


Would weedkiller not clear it?


----------



## 47p2

I don't think there is any weedkiller available for moss.....Need to google and check though


----------



## AlanQS

That's a bit depressing. If I didn't know how much time you spent on it and therefore know that the paving was done properly, I would have assumed that a few corners had been cut in it's laying by your contractor.

It's not really Scotland's rainfall that's our problem, it's the constant dampness in between. As an example, if you draw a line across the country at Falkirk, north of that line, the outer face of the inner skin of a cavity wall is wet for 350 days of the year.

I built a flat roof years ago at the TV transmission control building at Blackhill in central Scotland where the building specification had been standardised for similar buildings throughout the U.K., based upon a standard established in the south of England. There were leaks all over the place and I was getting blamed right left and centre until they called in the BRE to examine the entire building. Turned out, the only part that wasn't faulty was my roof and the brickwork was essentially porous because the area is 1,000 feet above sea level and is flat for miles around. When the rain came (as it did, frequently) it came horizontally and went through the brick walls like they weren't there!

A long winded way of saying our weather sucks


----------



## 47p2

Thinking of changing the wheels on the Audi and looking for feedback

Done a little photoshopping to try before I buy.

The original wheels on the Audi are 19s and the price is very very very expensive!!!

I can buy a set of 'as new' genuine Audi 18" wheels (were supplied with a new car and replaced with other wheels) and buy a set of quality 18" tyres for less than the cost of a set of 19" tyres...

Which wheels look best though?

18"s (photoshopped and not to scale)









19"s (Original)


----------



## rsblue

47p2 said:


> Thinking of changing the wheels on the Audi and looking for feedback
> 
> Done a little photoshopping to try before I buy.
> 
> The original wheels on the Audi are 19s and the price is very very very expensive!!!
> 
> I can buy a set of 'as new' genuine Audi 18" wheels (were supplied with a new car and replaced with other wheels) and buy a set of quality 18" tyres for less than the cost of a set of 19" tyres...
> 
> Which wheels look best though?
> 
> 18"s (photoshopped and not to scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19"s (Original)


Car is far to big for 18" would look funny.... just my opinion.


----------



## DON 41D

I would also say that it needs the 19's, 18's would look lost on that car! Try shopping around for the tyres, might stumble accross a good deal.


----------



## AlanQS

If the photoshop isn't to scale then the photos are useless as it makes the wheels look the same size. The 18" are prettier wheels but even that one inch reduced diameter makes a significant difference.

There are also better looking wheels around than the 18" in the photo and if you swap size for looks, you could do better.


----------



## Colin !

superb garage !

It's been a long time we haven't seen the dog...


----------



## 47p2

The dog is still around although he is knocking on a bit. He will be 13 in a few months and from what I'm told that is a good age for an Akita. He still sleeps outside and likes to guard his territory letting nothing get past without investigating.

Here he is on Christmas day watching out for my granddaughter


----------



## Colin !

Cute !


----------



## 47p2

Managed to obtain another Rover sign last year, so today I fitted a lamp behind it, I just need to insert a fillet of wood to stop the light shining through from behind


----------



## Joe pd

That is a serious garage, i am so jealous now.


----------



## 47p2

Thanks.

I sorted out the light and looking much better now with no bleed through onto the wall



















Not as good as the Land Rover sign though


----------



## JJ_

Looks really good!


----------



## 47p2

Done a bit more tinkering with the camera settings and came up with this.

If anyone want it to copy feel free, be warned though it is about 1.2MB in size.

It makes a rather nice wallpaper for the computer



...and just incase there are any Land Rover fans


----------



## 47p2

A few more :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Hoog

haha, really epic


----------



## 47p2

Time has come to start detailing the Audi. The paintwork is very good, only some slight marks from washing but I have to say it is the toughest clear coat I have ever tried to polish up.

This is the general condition, so nothing too terrible, just hard work









After many hours of cutting back and polishing this is the stage I'm at now








































































It colour looks very similar under the light to the Oslo Blue of the Range Rover

Range Rover Oslo Blue









Audi Night Blue









Today I managed to finish the driver side of the car, so took it out to turn it around and managed to grab a few shots in daylight




























This is the passenger side which I am about to start on, oddly enough it seems to have fared better than the other side


----------



## 47p2

Finally managed to finish detailing the Audi and even polished my wheels and gave them a proper rim waxing :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Yesterday was one of the worst days of the year so far with snow, sleet and the gritters out spreading muck on the roads...and I had to go out in the Audi to Edinburgh :wall:

So I gave it a wash this morning and took a few beading pics :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

awesome beading there!


----------



## Fish

Serious beading there. Did it all just roll off when you hit the brakes?

Fish


----------



## Robby112

Just went through the whole thread took me hour but amount of work, time and effort its just outstanding sure given me some ideas of how I want my garage to be once I get my house in about 6 years lol.


----------



## 47p2

Fish said:


> Did it all just roll off when you hit the brakes?
> 
> Fish


Awesome yesterday watching the snow lie on the bonnet then it all riding up towards the windscreen as I drove away :thumb:


----------



## Joech92

Oh my goodness. I have sat and read through you thread on this and I have to say you have collected it to an outstanding standard, I could only dream of a garage like that, never mind the cars aswell! And I do like your dog  

Amazing work. Keep it up.

Joe


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic beading you have managed on that one


----------



## 47p2

A few more close up beading shots


----------



## 47p2

Finally managed to source a set of genuine wheels for the A8
The wheels that were on it showed too much disc and caliper for my liking and looked too chav for an old fart like me, so I have went for the original A8 polished rims









































































Before









After









Before









After




































Looks more like an A8L now


----------



## Alan W

Great choice and nice find John - much classier in my opinion! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## craigblues

How much did your garage project cost you in the end if you dont mind me asking. We are planning an oversized double garage with an office on the top but trying to figure out some figures. Luckily my GFs dad has all the building knowledge.


----------



## craigblues

Just realized I have already asked this.  Did you ever work it out?


----------



## 47p2

The paperwork is still sitting in a box in my office and it hasn't been opened since finishing the build. I'm not sure I really want to know as I might have went over budget, but again maybe I didn't. I was quoted between £35-£40k from building companies to have it built and they said it would take 2-3 weeks, what the finish would have been like I dread to think if they could have thrown it up and completed it in that time scale.

What you need to do is have your plans drawn up then get a few quotes to give an idea of what the build will cost, then work out what materials you require and cost them, if you have to pay for labour don't forget to add this in. Then there is all the extras, plus the bits you forgot to add to the pricing then add a few shillings for incidentals and another few shillings for extras....then add 15% just in case you forgot anything. That should give you a rough guide to what it will cost and I bet you get a shock...


----------



## Buck

We have the same blocks on our drive and 'suffer' moss and weeds.

There Are a number of moss and weed killers you can use but to finish the job off you really need to scrape off the dead stuff.

Would recommend not jet washing as you'll unsettle the sand joints.

If needed, a couple of bags of kiln dried sand Gently swept over the cobbs usng a soft bristled brush on a dry day will keep the joints in tip-top condition.


----------



## 47p2

Scrape out the moss between the joints of almost 400 sqm of monoblock:doublesho:doublesho

I've been cleaning it with a rotary flat surface cleaner and it's a fantastic bit of kit.










Yes it removes the sand from inbetween the block, but because it it at a set height from the ground you can control how much sand it takes out

The only down side is you need a heck of a large pressure washer to power the rotary. My Lavor which has 125 bar and 660 litres per hour is right on the edge and the rotary had to be re-jetted before it would operate










This was before









and the main section cleaned, the edges should be cleaned first with the lance. This is not yet sanded









The finished product









this was yesterdays job, the small driveway, still a little damp









The other thing to bear in mind is that when you sand between the block you have to get the sand to go in the spaces, I have a small Evolution Hulk compactor which I bought when building the garage and it is perfect for settling the sand in properly


----------



## 47p2

Well I decided it was time to get Tilly ready for tomorrows MOT so I started her up for the first time in 8 months

A couple of turns of the starter motor and she burst into life, and round to the back of the house for the preparation for the MOT which was a bucket of soapy water and a hose.....That's her now ready and I'll see what tomorrow brings.

I don't need to check wipers, seatbelts, indicators, brake pipes or brake cylinders for leaks, screen washers, emissions...In fact there is very little to check and I think I should get a cheaper MOT as it won't take much more than 30 minutes to get everything checked


----------



## Fish

Very nice classis.... all that's missing is the anthill mob. 

Fish


----------



## Andrew125

Thank you for a fascinating thread..outstanding results all round.

If you are getting moss you can simply spray with Armillatox using a large garden sprayer..it kills off moss and should stop it returning for a considerable amount of time..Alternatively spray with a dilute Jeyes Fluid once a month to keep it at bay..the smell soon dissapates.

Amazing garage or Hotel for cars..love all the detail inside..wonderful simply wonderful


----------



## 47p2

Just back from the MOT station with a ticket for another year


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Great thread


----------



## svended

47p2 said:


> The dog is still around although he is knocking on a bit. He will be 13 in a few months and from what I'm told that is a good age for an Akita. He still sleeps outside and likes to guard his territory letting nothing get past without investigating.
> 
> Here he is on Christmas day watching out for my granddaughter


What a beautiful dog.


----------



## DezzaRS

Wow, what a garage you've got!

Credit too you there pal, your hard work has paid off well!


----------



## fraz101

Awesome read and well done to you!!!! 

I must say that although i'd love a set up like that, i think my favourite thing in the whole thread is the dog!!!!!! He's cracking, a man's best friend!


----------



## Ric

read this a few times now, amazing.


----------



## 47p2

fraz101 said:


> ......i think my favourite thing in the whole thread is the dog!!!!!! He's cracking, a man's best friend!


He will be 13 next Saturday :thumb:


----------



## jay69

excellent build . this tread was the reason i signed up to this site ..

not sure if this has been asked or if Iv missed it but did you need planning permission for the whole build . thinking along the lines of the same thing but just a bit bigger enough to get two cars parked next to each other at the back and one in front with loads of room to get around it for repairs ect.. 

got to say it again thats a bloody good build ..:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Yes planning permission is required for a garage of this size. Every local authority will have different criteria as to what they will or will not allow and you need to speak with and work alongside your local planning department to make sure you know what is required


----------



## 47p2

*The old girl still has it*

I never managed to any classic car rallies last year due to work commitments and today was a last minute decision incase I had to work.

Saturday I spent a couple of hours preparing Tilly, she was given a wash in 28°C of sunshine but mostly shaded by the huge hedge at the side of the driveway and waxed in the garage last night. I decided that no polish was to be used as there is almost no marks needing to be removed so only wax was on the menu.









Today I went though and to the Scottish All Rover Rally which was held at East Kilbride which is very local to me, a journey of around 15 minutes. This rally has changed over the years and now all ex winners have to go into a masterclass to be judged, and there is some serious competition between some of the competitors. However I did manage to bag a third prize from the competition so the old girl still has that something special


----------



## SirFozzalot

Wow! Just read from start to finish! Amazing build. Well done!


----------



## gotamintvtr

i love this thread. i keep coming back to it and having a look. 

in next couple of years im looking to knock down my pre-fab garage and build across the whole back of the garden aprox 25ft across and about 15ft deep, and make half garage and half summer house. so i keep looking at this for ideas. 

you may have said but what is the size of this garage? 

jamie


----------



## 47p2

gotamintvtr said:


> you may have said but what is the size of this garage?


10.2m x 6.7m :thumb:


----------



## Nally

can i please move in


----------



## Dan_Mol

Amazing


----------



## 47p2

Nally said:


> can i please move in


pm me and we can discuss rent costs


----------



## mattyslk

Fantastic thread, just read from the beginning, although I should have better things to do! 

Very well done.


----------



## 47p2

I've managed to obtain more lights for the garage























































Should have another next week and will post up :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing

I need a garage like this mines full of motorbike bits and sailing gear with no room for my :car: atm


----------



## stez

Ongoing said:


> I need a garage like this mines full of motorbike bits and sailing gear with no room for my :car: atm


I need a garage.


----------



## jlw41

wow that was quite a read :lol:

amazing garage that :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

jlw41 said:


> wow that was quick a read :lol:


You should have waited until next April when the film comes out


----------



## 47p2

Latest light arrived today


----------



## Jdudley90

BIG_G said:


> My mate arrived today to give me some moral support and assist with the removal of the trusses. What he didn't tell me until he was on top of the ramp at 6' above ground level was that he was scared of heights. Now when I heard this I was already worried about cutting the trusses and this piece of news just made me feel all the better. Thanks ya fud
> 
> Then I decided that the 1946 Humber Sports Bike could be on display


Great thread apart from this, as a timber engineer/trussed rafter designer this scares the crap out of me but I'm sure you had it engineered but doing it


----------



## 47p2

It was architect and engineer approved before any decision was made to cut the trusses. The trusses were doubled up at each end of the void before the roof was put on, then new timbers placed in and bolted/screwed together before any cutting commenced. It has withstood the gales last November and the snow of the last 3 winters, so I have no doubts the work was done to the highest quality and I sleep with ease even when the gales reached 100mph last year


----------



## Jdudley90

Glad to hear it was done properly :thumbs:
Awesome garage youve got there


----------



## floppy_dave

Brilliant, hats off for having the long term vision to take on such a huge project! Some very nice detailing slipped in there too ;-)


----------



## GTISnoopy

Maybe I missed it but may I ask what height you now have in the lift end with the roof mod and what height the walls are as I would like to do something similar with a new build.


----------



## mechrepairs

47p2 said:


> I've managed to obtain more lights for the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have another next week and will post up :thumb:


Where do you find all these manufacturer signs, I have a few but struggling to get the ones I want.

Carl


----------



## deni2

That garage looks just amazing, :argie:.


----------



## 47p2

GTISnoopy said:


> Maybe I missed it but may I ask what height you now have in the lift end with the roof mod and what height the walls are as I would like to do something similar with a new build.


The floor to roof trusses height is 2.7 metres and at the lift end I have 3.8 metres height to play with


----------



## 47p2

mechrepairs said:


> Where do you find all these manufacturer signs, I have a few but struggling to get the ones I want.
> 
> Carl


Auctions, ebay, automobilia etc. Just have to keep looking :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Another sign added to the collection


----------



## GTISnoopy

47p2 said:


> The floor to roof trusses height is 2.7 metres and at the lift end I have 3.8 metres height to play with


Thanks for the info, 12.5ft about 3.8m is about what I was aiming for in mine so it looks like it would work ok.


----------



## 47p2

I've decided it's time to do something with the garage floor. I originally ground the top (soft) layer off and sealed it with a clear sealer and it has been like that for the last 3 years. So I now have to decide whether I'm going to lay interlocking floor tiles or porcelain tiles.

Of course the biggest problem is moving all my 'man-stuff' so that I can floor underneath it all




























Any feedback from members regarding porcelain tiles vs interlocking tiles would be much appreciated


----------



## slt76

Interlocking all the way. Having worked in a tiled floor enviro you will be bricking it whenever you apply a load (axle stands, trolley jack etc). Personal choice i guess but interlocking is much more forgiving imo. Quality man cave by the way mate:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Having a lift for your jacking needs I would be tempted by tiles.


----------



## evobaz

Have you seen interlocking tiles that you're considering? I am thinking about getting some for my garage but not sure where to get them from. I have seen some on Ebay that look ok but not sure how good the quality is.


----------



## 47p2

I have several sample tiles here from several different companies.

I will post up a summary of my findings in the next couple of days


----------



## 47p2

Finally have the floor covering done.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Very nice, what tile did you choose in the end? Pricey?


----------



## craigblues

Dan_Mol said:


> Very nice, what tile did you choose in the end? Pricey?


What he said. :wave:


----------



## 47p2

I went for Eco Tiles 7mm tile :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

That floors amazing :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

The whole package is amazing ...cars, garage and the toys in the garage


----------



## VW STEVE.

What a story,fantastic.Love the dog also.


----------



## Ross08

Stunning set-up. I've just read from page 52 back to 24 (haha!) and tomorrow I'll read the rest, brilliant thread though!


----------



## 47p2

VW STEVE. said:


> What a story,fantastic.Love the dog also.


Sadly Kobi had to be euthanised a few weeks ago after 13.5 years in my possession, he was struggling with his walking and rather than leave it until he couldn't get around it was decided that it was time to say goodbye. Probably the toughest decision I have ever had to make.

R.I.P. Kobi, we miss you


----------



## VW STEVE.

So sorry to hear the sad news about Kobi.


----------



## dandam

So sorry about Kobi, dogs (and in my case cats) become such a part of your life and it is such a void when they are no longer with you.


----------



## 47p2

A few daylight pics


----------



## dandam

Just at the point that you think this can't get any better you prove us wrong !!


----------



## Keith_Lane

That is the business mate!!


----------



## M9 RS

am building a garage same width and a bit longer.how much was you for your flooring.really impressed with the garage,looks well tidy


----------



## Tsubodai

I've just happened upon this thread; so sorry to hear about Kobi
A tough decision, but it sounds like the right one.

Fantastic garage too by the way


----------



## 47p2

M9 RS said:


> how much was you for your flooring.


Prices are on the Eco Tile website :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Tsubodai said:


> I've just happened upon this thread; so sorry to hear about Kobi


It's not been easy, I keep thinking I hear him when I'm out at the garage


----------



## VW STEVE.

47p2 said:


> It's not been easy, I keep thinking I hear him when I'm out at the garage


..........it will get easier,but i know what you mean.


----------



## p3asa

I was dubious when I read you were talking about adding tiles, but the finished look is fantastic.
Sorry to hear about Kobi. He was part of the garage build for me.


----------



## Tsubodai

47p2 said:


> It's not been easy, I keep thinking I hear him when I'm out at the garage



You'll get there mate; just takes time.

All the best
J


----------



## Dave KG

So sorry to hear about Kobi, thoughts are with you. Having only had our pup for a few weeks, she's already become a huge part of the family and I couldn't imagine her not being here.

13.5 years of joy from Kobi though, I bet many happy times indeed. RIP Kobi.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Sorry to hear about Kobi
We lost our Lucy last year so I know what your going through, I still think I can hear her wondering the house on a night.

I've just been rereading your thread here. From the plans it looks like you have a door opening width of 5800 ~19ft door. Could you let me know what make it is please (maybe I missed were you say) as most makes seem to stop at 5m ~16ft.
I'm currently designing a detached second garage for home of about 7.5m x 7.5m ~24.5ft x 24.5ft internal size which I hope to fit a 4 post lift into on one side. (i want to down size from my 15m x 6m int. workshop a few miles away)
So am looking at door options, that won't look too different to the one on the other double garage already on the house. I have thought of a pair of 9.5ft doors which would give better access, a single door would not work quite as well but would match much better with the existing house garage one.

Thanks for any help
Geoff


----------



## 47p2

Yes my door is just under 6m wide. I had it specially made through this company and the manufacturer is Aluroll

They don't advertise over 5.5 metres but if you call 01691 670394 and speak to Mark Arridge he will take good care of your needs :thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy

Thanks. I have printed the info and will contact him about this option. Thanks again the idea of a 5.8m openning is sounding a better bet the more i think of it, Your door looks very similar and even uses the same control unit to the current 4m one on my house so would be a good match for the new detached garage.


----------



## RedUntilDead

RIP Kobi, handsome fella he was.
Updates are ace but too much clutter in the garage now


----------



## 47p2

No such thing as too much clutter :lol:


----------



## GTISnoopy

Sorry for all the questions.
I'm finding your garage is very very similar to the one im trying to figure out for my place.
Can I maybe ask what the eaves height, the roof apex/ridge height, and maybe the roof angle/pitch is Please.

Thanks thanks for any help
Geoff.


----------



## 47p2

From memory the roof pitch is 60 degrees and the height about 2.1 metres


----------



## braymond141

Nooo... The sanded finish on the garage floor was great. It's one option for redoing mine with a semi-gloss epoxy coat if I can find a local rental to do the sanding. Your thread was what made me look into it.

I like the tiles too I suppose.


----------



## 47p2

The tiles are much more comfortable and warmer, especially in the winter


----------



## 47p2

Frost all day yesterday and then it rained...then a heavy frost this morning and this was the results


----------



## Elliot_C

Wow finally got throught the whole thread and what a project!! Think it took me a good 3.5 hours haha Sorry for your the loss of your dog. Lovely looking!


----------



## Millzer

Woah, What a write up!
Really nicely written - not too much info, but covered loads :thumb:

.......I really want a garage now!


----------



## denobd

awesome build.


----------



## 47p2

A few more lights...

A couple of stainless steel 'Service' lights, constructed beautifully and located next to the ramp


















Bit of an odd ball this one but I've owned loads of Brink towbars and just had to buy the sign when it came up for sale


----------



## 47p2

Another one arrived today :doublesho

I need to be inventive with this one as there is no light in it and nothing to attach it to the wall...I have a plan though :thumb:


----------



## Mk2Singh

Awesome garage! love the signs


----------



## 47p2

Spent a couple of hours with a sheet of plywood and a jigsaw cutting out a circle of wood that will be screwed onto the wall. The plywood was a little too thin to catch the screw holes on the sign so I attached 4 blocks at the correct spacing to allow the sign to attach to the timber. Then I screwed the timber to the wall and fitted a light base. I have to wait on a new bulb so can't see how it will look lit up just yet. I went to B&Q website for the price of the bulb and they want £10.00 for one, so a quick check on the internet revealed the same bulb for £3.00 each.


----------



## 47p2

Bulb arrived today, job completed :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looks like Blackpool Illuminations in your garage now!!!


----------



## sarefeet

Love the garage, you have inspired me to de-clutter mine and get it finished over the festive holidays


----------



## 47p2

sarefeet said:


> Love the garage, you have inspired me to de-clutter mine and get it finished over the festive holidays


Mind and post up some pictures then :thumb:


----------



## sarefeet

I will do, however its not a patch on yours!


----------



## 47p2

Managed to obtain a fridge for the soft drinks, sadly not very good pictures


----------



## TopSport+

I like it


----------



## Megs Lad

WOW WOW WOW you have an amazing garage and great taste


----------



## dandam

47p2 said:


> Managed to obtain a fridge for the soft drinks, sadly not very good pictures


This time of year I am using my whole garage as the fridge, rarely gets much warmer than one anyway


----------



## 47p2

Done a slight reshuffle and moved the fridge to a better position :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Love the fridge, looks like you have space for a guest


----------



## 47p2

JJ_ said:


> Love the fridge, looks like you have space for a guest


Can you manage the rental payments?...


----------



## Curley89

Just read this thread.. my boss wont be happy but it was a great read. I'm really jealous of your garage and garden and would love one like it in my life one day! Good work.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Decent work, Looks Impressive!!


----------



## Clyde

wow epic build! hats off to ya fella


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Simply awesome. Stunning


----------



## fozzauk

Wow, what a fantastic read! Just read from start to finish. I thought I recognised your user name, then when the pictures of the L322 came up I knew where from! I am also on ffrr. Fantastic build, I take my hat off to you!


----------



## S9XLY

Just wow. Everything, amazing! 

The garage, the cars, the house, the drives.

Top work sir!


----------



## goodyuk82

So jealous man. This is a man's dream. awesome work!!


----------



## 47p2

*Update*

Decided I needed to scratch an itch I've had for years and bought myself an old XJ. 15 years old so it qualifies for classic insurance, FJSH, 58000 miles but sadly no MOT and 100 miles from home, so I called my MOT man and booked it in for later that day. Drove the 100 miles to the MOT station where it passed with the same advisories as last year, slight corrosion on the front brake pipes and slight play on a bottom ball joint...Result but not surprised as it has only covered around 400 miles since the last MOT

It belonged to a farmer and was caked in mud, so when I left the farm I drove to the nearest jet wash and gave the underneath a good blast with the jet wash.

This was the arrival at the house














































So after a day of cleaning it up it now looks like this


----------



## polt

Wow nice!!!!


----------



## Black.MB

Wow I'm speechless! Amazing garage:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

47p2 said:


> Done a slight reshuffle and moved the fridge to a better position :thumb:


Love the fridge but should have wine in it like god intended lol


----------



## 47p2

PaulN said:


> Love the fridge but should have wine in it like god intended lol


I drink red wine so no need to chill it :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Insurance certificate arrived in the post today so I now have road tax and all legal. Had to take it out for a drive, managed to use Sport mode and OMG what a difference that makes.


----------



## Farquhar

47p2 said:


> I went for Eco Tiles 7mm tile :thumb:


Do you mind if I ask how much the tiles were?


----------



## Farquhar

Farquhar said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much the tiles were?


Don't worry, found 'em...

http://www.contract-carpet.co.uk/Eco-Tile.htm


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Amazing build. 

Nice work.


----------



## 47p2

Farquhar said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much the tiles were?


You can buy them direct from Ecotiles and get a discount :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Loving this barging stuff.

Went to a scrap yard today and bought a door seal, full set of genuine Jaguar Rubber mats, rubber seal for under the bonnet, leather service wallet, two brand new Jaguar 12v cigarette lighters and a couple of odds and sods all for a tenner

The driver mat was worn through so I removed the carpet piece and cut a new carpet for it


----------



## VW STEVE.

Jusr read the up-dates & info on the ''new jag'' really nice. Fridge would be full of beer tho,mine is.


----------



## 47p2

Some interior pictures. Slight bit of Jaguar bolster wear on the driver's seat but no shine on the leather anywhere. 
All I have done is vacuum the interior and give the leather a light wipe with some APC.














































The boot is also like new









I have done nothing in here, it also looks like it's had an easy life


----------



## Craighightower

What a great car. Looks like a real bargain. Can't help but think that the current model lacks the class and elegance of this car.


----------



## 47p2

Brought the Jaguar out of hibernation yesterday, the last journey it did was last September and its been sitting on top of the ramp since then. Half a turn of the starter motor and it burst into life, so this morning it went for its annual MOT and passed and is now ready to do another 1000 miles this year. Checked the OBC and it tells me its averaging 26mpg so not too bad considering it's a big heavy car. On a run up to my daughter's at Roy Bridge, via Glen Coe I've seen the fuel consumption reach the dizzy heights of 32mpg. 

Repairs for the first year of ownership...Nil


----------



## shudaman

Good return from that v8 then!
Saw your thread on garage journal recently! It is a very very nice set up you have, makes mine look like a shed  lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

1 hour and 10 minutes since I opened this thread and I'm at the end, such a cracking read through out. 

First of all, sorry to hear about Kobi, RIP fella. 

The build is amazing, everything is spot on, you've done stuff I would never even dream of. 

Can I come and view? Only joking, don't think I'd want to leave. :thumb:

Thanks for the amazing pictures and thread.


----------



## 47p2

Cheers Gruffalo, still get a lump in my throat thinking about him. 

As for viewing...Open Day is 30th February every year and there is an admission fee which can only be paid through paypal friend


----------



## TheGruffalo1

47p2 said:


> Cheers Gruffalo, still get a lump in my throat thinking about him.
> 
> As for viewing...Open Day is 30th February every year and there is an admission fee which can only be paid through paypal friend


:lol:

Damm, just missed out then! :thumb:


----------



## Craighightower

Any updates or changes to the garage now tha you have lived with it for a bit?


----------



## 47p2

There have been a few interior changes, moving furnishings around to make life easier, but apart from that everything is good and I'm very happy with it


----------



## duka

*Ramp*

were did you get the 4 poster from?


----------



## Dawesy90

This garage is the dogs doo dars!


----------



## 47p2

Dawesy90 said:


> This garage is the dogs doo dars!


Haha, thanks:thumb:



duka said:


> were did you get the 4 poster from?


Bought it from Sweeney Kincaid Auctions in Glasgow


----------



## p3asa

I recognise that village :wave:



47p2 said:


>


----------



## 47p2

p3asa said:


> I recognise that village :wave:


My birthplace :thumb:

Nice village to be brought up in when I was a kid. Plenty to keep me out of trouble during the summer holidays.

Sold the Jag a couple of weeks ago and managed to make a profit, so happy that I scratched that itch


----------



## isgti

Wow impressive stuff. That garage is awesome. :doublesho


----------



## Iain R33

This has been a great thread to read, I'm thinking about tackling a similar sized project to yours and have really enjoyed learning from your experiences.

As an aside how are you getting on with your A8? I had a W12 version for roughly a year and although it drove well and handled incredibly for such a big car I just didn't get on with it. Sold it and went back to a 7 Series which I still have.


----------

